# [Q] ZTE Blade Vec Root ?



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## pichilopar (Jul 16, 2014)

skabb9310 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm new in this "wolrd" and I'd like to know this too... Please, can someone help us?  That programs fail


----------



## xuletzu (Jul 29, 2014)

*root*

Anyone has tried VROOT for this device?


----------



## pichilopar (Jul 29, 2014)

xuletzu said:


> Anyone has tried VROOT for this device?

Click to collapse



It doesn't work


----------



## xuletzu (Jul 30, 2014)

pichilopar said:


> It doesn't work

Click to collapse



I guess we need to wait until root for this device will be available...


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 30, 2014)

xuletzu said:


> Anyone has tried VROOT for this device?

Click to collapse



I tested and no results !


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 30, 2014)

I found on ZTE devices support : Spain ZTE Blade Vec 4G SD card upgrading instruction & software package(Yoigo)-255310B0614SP_P892D30V1.0.0B03 (size: 581.14 MB - Date: 2014-07-23) but I did not try.

"Towelroot" and "SRSroot One click" : no result.

ZTE Blade Vec 4G, we also call : Orange Rono or Phone SOSH 4G.

Framaroot, Kingroot and Z4Root = impossible.


----------



## Ilovepho (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey guys,

also trying to root this device but still keep failing...

I tried :

rootgenius
framaroot
vroot 
srsroot
kingoroot
oneclickroot 
saferoot,

all failed


----------



## guifort (Jul 30, 2014)

*ZTE Blade VEC 4G Soshphone 4G Orange Rono*

Hi

I just get this device; I try to get fastboot access but it doesn't work.

When I type adb reboot bootloader or adb reboot fastboot the device boot in normal mode

adb reboot recovery work.

Vol + and power = recovery
Vol - and power = FTM


How can I get fastboot access ?

PS : I try also towellroot it doesn't work

Kernel is old : 
Linux version 3.4.0 ([email protected]) (gcc version 4.7 (GCC) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT
 Wed May 21 15:06:49 CST 2014
I don't undestand why towellroot doesn't work.


----------



## guifort (Jul 31, 2014)

I just make some test in FTM Mode

I can access to the phone with QPST : 

I success dump configuration.

Maybe a way for enable fastboot or flash cwm in FTM Mode ?

Screenshot in attachement


----------



## guifort (Aug 1, 2014)

Anyone ? Maybe ZTE Blade Vec 4G unbranded have fastboot ? 

If yes We can maybe flash an official ROM with DFU tool ?


----------



## replastone (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys, this device is being sold as an operator phone called "Turkcell T50" in Turkey.

I dont know if it helps to root the phone or make a custom rom but if you go to ztedevices/support and select turkey/smartphone you can find the offical rom of T50 version of this device. 

Could not copy the direct link by the way


----------



## guifort (Aug 4, 2014)

replastone said:


> Guys, this device is being sold as an operator phone called "Turkcell T50" in Turkey.
> 
> I dont know if it helps to root the phone or make a custom rom but if you go to ztedevices/support and select turkey/smartphone you can find the offical rom of T50 version of this device.
> 
> Could not copy the direct link by the way

Click to collapse



Hello

Thanks for this information; We have also the rom of Orange Rono (Spanish)

I will download this ROM but I think it's the same as Orange Rono.

Edit : This phone is also sold in belgium : http://www.mobistar.be/fr/offre/shop/smartphone/zte-blade-vec-4g-black


----------



## replastone (Aug 5, 2014)

Its good to hear that this device is sold in more countries but it says that the device at the link you given has 8mp rear camera and has FM radio.

T50 version has 13mp rear camera and has no Fm radio(at least inside the rom).

Anyway, if you manage to install diffirent rom or manage to root the device can you share here please.


----------



## guifort (Aug 5, 2014)

replastone said:


> Its good to hear that this device is sold in more countries but it says that the device at the link you given has 8mp rear camera and has FM radio.
> 
> T50 version has 13mp rear camera and has no Fm radio(at least inside the rom).
> 
> Anyway, if you manage to install diffirent rom or manage to root the device can you share here please.

Click to collapse



For Install rom you can you adb sideload with the update.zip package.

But you can install only signed package for your phone not a custom package or a package from an another provider.

I think you must do not update your phone at this time for keep an old kernel (For Towelroot per example).


----------



## replastone (Aug 6, 2014)

pichilopar said:


> Hi, I'm new in this "wolrd" and I'd like to know this too... Please, can someone help us?  That programs fail

Click to collapse



Hi, i saw your posts about zte blade vec at htcmania forum but it was spanish so i could not understand. Any progress on rooting the device? 

TURKCELL T50 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## pichilopar (Aug 6, 2014)

replastone said:


> Hi, i saw your posts about zte blade vec at htcmania forum but it was spanish so i could not understand. Any progress on rooting the device?
> 
> TURKCELL T50 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Nope, not yet. Still waiting for official reponse or sth...


----------



## guifort (Aug 6, 2014)

no rooting for this moment

Have you try  : 

adb reboot bootloader

Is it working ? 

fastboot devices detect your phone ? on Soshphone this command reboot the phone in normal mode not bootloader :/


----------



## guifort (Aug 11, 2014)

Hello,

I currently search how to create the "loadpt.cmm" for reflash recovery with DFU Tools.

I think if we have the correct loadpt.cmm (Partition file ?) we can flash the recovery and boot it (clockworkmod or TWRP).

Example of loadpt file for ZTE Blade 3




        ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
;;  GENERATED FILE - DO NOT EDIT     
;;                                   
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
 global &JsFile00InUse &JsFile00Name &JsFile00Pos &JsFile00Offset
 global &JsFile01InUse &JsFile01Name &JsFile01Pos &JsFile01Offset
 global &JsFile02InUse &JsFile02Name &JsFile02Pos &JsFile02Offset
 global &JsFile03InUse &JsFile03Name &JsFile03Pos &JsFile03Offset
 global &JsFile04InUse &JsFile04Name &JsFile04Pos &JsFile04Offset
 global &JsFile05InUse &JsFile05Name &JsFile05Pos &JsFile05Offset
 global &JsFile06InUse &JsFile06Name &JsFile06Pos &JsFile06Offset
 global &JsFile07InUse &JsFile07Name &JsFile07Pos &JsFile07Offset
 global &JsFile08InUse &JsFile08Name &JsFile08Pos &JsFile08Offset
 global &JsFile09InUse &JsFile09Name &JsFile09Pos &JsFile09Offset
 global &JsFile10InUse &JsFile10Name &JsFile10Pos &JsFile10Offset
 global &JsFile11InUse &JsFile11Name &JsFile11Pos &JsFile11Offset
 global &JsFile12InUse &JsFile12Name &JsFile12Pos &JsFile12Offset
 global &JsFile13InUse &JsFile13Name &JsFile13Pos &JsFile13Offset
 global &JsFile14InUse &JsFile14Name &JsFile14Pos &JsFile14Offset
 global &JsFile15InUse &JsFile15Name &JsFile15Pos &JsFile15Offset
 global &JsFile16InUse &JsFile16Name &JsFile16Pos &JsFile16Offset
 global &JsFile17InUse &JsFile17Name &JsFile17Pos &JsFile17Offset
 global &JsFile18InUse &JsFile18Name &JsFile18Pos &JsFile18Offset
 global &JsFile19InUse &JsFile19Name &JsFile19Pos &JsFile19Offset
 global &JsFile20InUse &JsFile20Name &JsFile20Pos &JsFile20Offset
 global &JsFile21InUse &JsFile21Name &JsFile21Pos &JsFile21Offset
 global &JsFile22InUse &JsFile22Name &JsFile22Pos &JsFile22Offset
 global &JsFile23InUse &JsFile23Name &JsFile23Pos &JsFile23Offset
 global &JsFile24InUse &JsFile24Name &JsFile24Pos &JsFile24Offset
 global &JsFile25InUse &JsFile25Name &JsFile25Pos &JsFile25Offset
 global &JsFile26InUse &JsFile26Name &JsFile26Pos &JsFile26Offset
 global &JsFile27InUse &JsFile27Name &JsFile27Pos &JsFile27Offset
 global &JsFile28InUse &JsFile28Name &JsFile28Pos &JsFile28Offset
 global &JsFile29InUse &JsFile29Name &JsFile29Pos &JsFile29Offset
 global &JsFile30InUse &JsFile30Name &JsFile30Pos &JsFile30Offset
 global &JsFile31InUse &JsFile31Name &JsFile31Pos &JsFile31Offset

 &JsFile00InUse=0
 &JsFile01InUse=0
 &JsFile02InUse=0
 &JsFile03InUse=0
 &JsFile04InUse=0
 &JsFile05InUse=0
 &JsFile06InUse=0
 &JsFile07InUse=0
 &JsFile08InUse=0
 &JsFile09InUse=0
 &JsFile10InUse=0
 &JsFile11InUse=0
 &JsFile12InUse=0
 &JsFile13InUse=0
 &JsFile14InUse=0
 &JsFile15InUse=0
 &JsFile16InUse=0
 &JsFile17InUse=0
 &JsFile18InUse=0
 &JsFile19InUse=0
 &JsFile20InUse=0
 &JsFile21InUse=0
 &JsFile22InUse=0
 &JsFile23InUse=0
 &JsFile24InUse=0
 &JsFile25InUse=0
 &JsFile26InUse=0
 &JsFile27InUse=0
 &JsFile28InUse=0
 &JsFile29InUse=0
 &JsFile30InUse=0
 &JsFile31InUse=0

  &JsFile00InUse=1
  &JsFile00Name="qcsblhd_cfgdata.mbn"
  &JsFile00Pos=0x00000100
  &JsFile00Offset=0x0

  &JsFile01InUse=1
  &JsFile01Name="qcsbl.mbn"
  &JsFile01Pos=0x00000200
  &JsFile01Offset=0x0

  &JsFile02InUse=1
  &JsFile02Name="oemsblhd.mbn"
  &JsFile02Pos=0x00000300
  &JsFile02Offset=0x0

  &JsFile03InUse=1
  &JsFile03Name="oemsbl.mbn"
  &JsFile03Pos=0x00000300
  &JsFile03Offset=0x200

  &JsFile04InUse=1
  &JsFile04Name="cefs.mbn"
  &JsFile04Pos=0x00000407
  &JsFile04Offset=0x0

  &JsFile05InUse=1
  &JsFile05Name="cefs_null.mbn"
  &JsFile05Pos=0x00000408
  &JsFile05Offset=0x0

  &JsFile06InUse=1
  &JsFile06Name="fat.bin"
  &JsFile06Pos=0x00000409
  &JsFile06Offset=0x0

  &JsFile07InUse=2
  &JsFile07Name="emmc_appsboothd.mbn"
  &JsFile07Pos=0x0000040b
  &JsFile07Offset=0x0

  &JsFile08InUse=2
  &JsFile08Name="emmc_appsboot.mbn"
  &JsFile08Pos=0x0000040b
  &JsFile08Offset=0x200

  &JsFile09InUse=2
  &JsFile09Name="boot.img"
  &JsFile09Pos=0x0000040c
  &JsFile09Offset=0x0

  &JsFile10InUse=2
  &JsFile10Name="recovery.img"
  &JsFile10Pos=0x0000040d
  &JsFile10Offset=0x0

  &JsFile11InUse=2
  &JsFile11Name="splash.img"
  &JsFile11Pos=0x0000040e
  &JsFile11Offset=0x0

  &JsFile12InUse=2
  &JsFile12Name="system.img.ext4"
  &JsFile12Pos=0x0000040f
  &JsFile12Offset=0x0

  &JsFile13InUse=2
  &JsFile13Name="userdata.img.ext4"
  &JsFile13Pos=0x00000412
  &JsFile13Offset=0x0

ENDDO


----------



## guifort (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello Everyone

New update : ZTE Blade Vec 4G (Mobistar) probably unbranded firmware : https://mega.co.nz/#!z5hVnC6B!EyRdFP49TKwDfvtU46oFBhTDvBwuAOfTsBOQMfbi8wI

You can also download it on ZTE support website but it's very slow !

I try to flash my phone with this updated but failed The recovery say : "This update is for msm8226 this phone is a Vec 4G"

This firmware should be work on Orange Rono I think.


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## replastone (Aug 15, 2014)

T50 also has a new update but İ did not downloaded yet


----------



## guifort (Aug 16, 2014)

replastone said:


> T50 also has a new update but İ did not downloaded yet

Click to collapse



For your T50 have you tried to boot in fastboot mode ? 

If you phone boot in fastboot mode I can send you a recovery for try a "fastboot boot recovery.img"

If you have'nt fastboot it's the same as me I think the only way is an exploit on Kernel / OS or flash a recovery with DFU Tools but for that we need a partition file I don't know how build it.


----------



## Mikxx (Aug 19, 2014)

hey im form belgium and ive got zte blade vec 4g from a mobistar center any posibilities for root ?


----------



## bariscgds (Aug 19, 2014)

I tested:
- Towelroot : failure last version


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Orange Rono*

This phone is also here in Romania with the same name as in Spain.

Decent phone for that price.

I bought it a few weeks ago. Today I tried rooting it with SRSRoot, No luck yet.

Our Kernel Build Date is June 4 so I guess TowelRoot won't work.


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 22, 2014)

Ive been trying also:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/problems-unlocking-finding-device-t2838265

Seems i will just have to wait until someone figures it out..i want to wipe the phone and replace android when that becomes possible..


----------



## guifort (Aug 23, 2014)

Mikxx said:


> hey im form belgium and ive got zte blade vec 4g from a mobistar center any posibilities for root ?

Click to collapse




HI 

the rom is'nt branded ? Have you tried adb reboot bootloader ? Your phone doesn't go in fastboot mode ?

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 PM ----------




evon_evon said:


> Ive been trying also:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/help/problems-unlocking-finding-device-t2838265
> 
> Seems i will just have to wait until someone figures it out..i want to wipe the phone and replace android when that becomes possible..

Click to collapse



I just check your topy on my phone I make a command "adb reboot booltoader" the phone reboot but in normal boot not in fastboot mode.

you can try an fastboot boot recovery.img (clockworkdmod recovery)


----------



## Mikxx (Aug 23, 2014)

guifort said:


> HI
> 
> the rom is'nt branded ? Have you tried adb reboot bootloader ? Your phone doesn't go in fastboot mode ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey i didn't tried anything with my phone exept the vroot and such cuz i don't wanna wreck it cuz' its my daily base phone


----------



## guifort (Aug 23, 2014)

Mikxx said:


> Hey i didn't tried anything with my phone exept the vroot and such cuz i don't wanna wreck it cuz' its my daily base phone

Click to collapse



Ok ! 

If someone can try a adb reboot bootloader for see if fastboot work with an another ZTE Blade Vec 4G (for my French version it doesn't work)


----------



## Mikxx (Aug 23, 2014)

guifort said:


> Ok !
> 
> If someone can try a adb reboot bootloader for see if fastboot work with an another ZTE Blade Vec 4G (for my French version it doesn't work)

Click to collapse



When i try to root my phone with my pc it says ok rebooting my phone reboots my pc says waiting for device and thats it when i enter my pincode it isnt rooted xd and another question does anyone has lockscreen widgets cuz i can't activate them but i want to ?


----------



## guifort (Aug 23, 2014)

Mikxx said:


> When i try to root my phone with my pc it says ok rebooting my phone reboots my pc says waiting for device and thats it when i enter my pincode it isnt rooted xd and another question does anyone has lockscreen widgets cuz i can't activate them but i want to ?

Click to collapse



Ok ! Thanks

Fastboot seem doesn't work for you also.

We need fastboot for flash a custom recovery.

On ZTE files they are another but we need more information (partition files) for reflash in DFU Mode (Vol + and - + Power) or Vol - and power (FTM Mode)


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 23, 2014)

You can root with:

*POOT: *This app is a one click root app. No computer needed
*
Framaroot:* Framaroot is a oneclick root app . No computer needed
This is the most popular one!

*Z4Root:* Z4Root is an oneclick root app . No computer needed

*Towelroot:* Towelroot is an oneclick root app. No computer needed

*Baidu:* No information

*Vroot:* No information

*Gingerbreak:* This app can root almost all gingerbread devices

*Downloads:*

*Poot* - Download the app >>here<<

*Framaroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Z4ROOT* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Towelroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Baidu ROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<

*vROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<


*Gingerbreak* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE << 

*Flash a SU ZIP* - Download the ZIP >> HERE << and flash it on your unlocked bootloader phone !

*Hit thanks if you liked this post or this post has helped you out !*


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 23, 2014)

Turkcell T50 ROOT


----------



## josesaiz (Aug 23, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> Turkcell T50 ROOT

Click to collapse



How did you get root? Can you explain us?


----------



## guifort (Aug 24, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> Turkcell T50 ROOT

Click to collapse



 Good news ! Can you give more information ?


----------



## skabb9310 (Aug 24, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> Turkcell T50 ROOT

Click to collapse



How did you root ? please.

Should he choose an application of Bink Feed ?


----------



## Stuart Little (Aug 24, 2014)

skabb9310 said:


> How did you root ? please.
> 
> Should he choose an application of Bink Feed ?

Click to collapse



I think he did, and just try


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 24, 2014)

TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B17
update unlock fastboot+cwm recovery


----------



## guifort (Aug 24, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B17
> update unlock fastboot+cwm recovery

Click to collapse



Hello,

This update doesn't work on my phone (This phone isn't a msm8226) it's a Vec4G.

This update unlock fastboot ?


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 24, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello,
> 
> This update doesn't work on my phone (This phone isn't a msm8226) it's a Vec4G.
> 
> This update unlock fastboot ?

Click to collapse



 you devices P892D30 ?


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## shadsse (Aug 24, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello,
> 
> This update doesn't work on my phone (This phone isn't a msm8226) it's a Vec4G.
> 
> This update unlock fastboot ?

Click to collapse



Hello

You must choose provider/country and download update from ztedevices.com manually. its the lastest update



xmaxkatsu said:


> TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B17
> update unlock fastboot+cwm recovery

Click to collapse



How did you unlocked fastboot or flashed cwm recovery ? can you tell us how did you do please ? 

Edit: I can access fastboot mode with adb reboot bootloader command (thanks to lastest update) but i dont know what to flash this device


----------



## guifort (Aug 25, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> you devices P892D30 ?

Click to collapse



Yes it's but in adb ro.productname is Vec4g not msm8226


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 25, 2014)

shadsse said:


> Hello
> 
> You must choose provider/country and download update from ztedevices.com manually. its the lastest update

Click to collapse



Their site is so slow, its so slow in fact my download stops after a few mins... :crying: Anyone else know about other sites with the same files avalible?


----------



## shadsse (Aug 25, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> Their site is so slow, its so slow in fact my download stops after a few mins... :crying: Anyone else know about other sites with the same files avalible?

Click to collapse



You can download with jdownloader, i dont know about it's speed but u can continue from where the download stops.


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 25, 2014)

fastboot flash recovery  recovery.img
fastboot flash  splash splash.img
costume rom on vec4g on T50

youtube
youtube.com/watch?v=wq-XHMyaIQo


----------



## guifort (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello,

If you want I can upload the image file to mega.co.nz or similar hosting services.

On my phone this update doesn't work ro.product.name=Vec4G not msm8226.

It should work on Orange Rono and Mobistar Blade Vec 4G. but not on Soshphone 4G


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 25, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you want I can upload the image file to mega.co.nz or similar hosting services.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am now finally able to get it, its a bit slow at 40-80KB, so just an hour or two left...I am in Norway and i have a Vec 4G..will update the phone and go from there..


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 25, 2014)

I downloaded the file using jdownload (thanks for the advice) and have now updated my phone, but i still have the same problems that i had before, so could someone please tell me the adb commands i must do please?

kernel version: 3.4.0
baseband version: P892D30B01

so far ive been using my linux (ubuntu) machine and the commands are as follows:

1. sudo adb devices (lists device)
2. sudo adb reboot bootloader (boots into normal mode)
3. sudo fastboot oem unlock ( stuck on waiting)........

So no change from what i can tell..


----------



## shadsse (Aug 26, 2014)

*Flashing another provider's rom*

I found the solution of "waiting for device" and flashing the other provider's roms.

first of all you need to "bootloader interface driver" installed. you may download  drivers from here and find the instructions http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/general/drivers-nexus-4-driver-windows-t1992345

and 

*You need to download a rom from ztedevices.com and extract "splash.img" "recovery.img" from the update.zip which you downloaded.*
But im gonna copy and show how to do.

1- Go to Device Manager on your computer and locate your device. It will either be under "Android Devices" or "Other Devices" depending whether drivers have been installed or not.

2-  Right click on your phone and select "Uninstall."

3- When that is done, go back to Device Manager and refresh.

4- Locate your phone and right click to select "Update Driver Software."

5- When prompted, select "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer", NOT "browse for driver software on your computer".

6- Then you have to select "have disk" and then point to where you extracted the drivers (the usb_driver folder) to install the drivers.
*INSTALL ONLY BOOTLOADER INTERFACE DRIVER*

7- On the adb command shell use "adb reboot bootloader" windows ask the driver again back to step 4 and do the same thing to this driver (make the step 5 and 6)

8- After all the driver installations is done, use these command "fastboot flash recovery recovery.img" and "fastboot flash splash splash.img" (u can flash boot.img, i forgot it)

9- reboot your phone, copy update.zip to the phone  go to settings, about phone, system updates, storage card updates, ok, update now and enjoy the new rom. (i recommend full wipe from the recovery or the factory settings)

Note: I cant access fastboot with my new spain rom i'll find the solution soon. and i'll try to root and upload the pictures of the new flashed rom soon.


----------



## yiminghung (Aug 26, 2014)

I think, the key-point is this phone had NOT bootloader image or be locked, so cause this phone can NOT into bootloader mode when you key in "adb reboot bootloader" 
I  had the smart phone ZTE Amazing X1, also meet the same problem~

If somebody root this phone, please share the rule !!! Thank you very much~






shadsse said:


> I found the solution of "waiting for device" and flashing the other provider's roms.
> 
> first of all you need to "bootloader interface driver" installed. you may download  drivers from here and find the instructions http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/general/drivers-nexus-4-driver-windows-t1992345
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## guifort (Aug 26, 2014)

shadsse said:


> I found the solution of "waiting for device" and flashing the other provider's roms.
> 
> first of all you need to "bootloader interface driver" installed. you may download  drivers from here and find the instructions http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/general/drivers-nexus-4-driver-windows-t1992345
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

Thanks for this information but this can work only if you have access to fastboot mode on your devices.

On my Vec4G fastboot does'nt work and the phone doesn't like Turkcell update.

We must get a signed zip file who unlock fastboot mode.

---------- Post added at 07:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 AM ----------




evon_evon said:


> I downloaded the file using jdownload (thanks for the advice) and have now updated my phone, but i still have the same problems that i had before, so could someone please tell me the adb commands i must do please?
> 
> kernel version: 3.4.0
> baseband version: P892D30B01
> ...

Click to collapse



HI

You don't need oem unlock (I think) but I have same issue the phone won't boot in fastboot mode. 

Have you successfully update your phone ? No error about "ro.productname" ?

You can find error message here : http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=529621IMG20140826093207.jpg or in attachement


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 26, 2014)

guifort said:


> HI
> 
> You don't need oem unlock (I think) but I have same issue the phone won't boot in fastboot mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am a noob when it comes to phone rooting, but i updated my phone inside the OS only, not like you..When i try to manipulate the boot using adb i cant do it, only by pressing the buttons on the device will let me get into the mode as you show in the picture above..

I extracted the update.zip file and found that inside the "build.prop" file it says "# system.prop for msm8226", so it seems its the same as the Turkish one? i will try the methods posted here in windows and see if that helps..


----------



## guifort (Aug 26, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> I am a noob when it comes to phone rooting, but i updated my phone inside the OS only, not like you..When i try to manipulate the boot using adb i cant do it, only by pressing the buttons on the device will let me get into the mode as you show in the picture above..
> 
> I extracted the update.zip file and found that inside the "build.prop" file it says "# system.prop for msm8226", so it seems its the same as the Turkish one? i will try the methods posted here in windows and see if that helps..

Click to collapse




Hi

Thanks for you answer ; Yes the device is set in build.prop in my phone also.

I have make update same as you in OS under Setting / About / Update Phone / From SDCard.

I get a green droid with loading progress at 25% it say failure and show the recovery. 



If your device have msm8226 the turkish update should work.

The check is made by a script in update.zip in /meta-inf/com/google/android/update-script  : 


```
getprop("ro.product.device") == "msm8226" || abort("This package is for \"msm8226\" devices; this is a \"" + getprop("ro.product.device") + "\".");
```

This is the first line in the script (I have attached the script)


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 26, 2014)

shadsse said:


> Note: I cant access fastboot with my new spain rom i'll find the solution soon. and i'll try to root and upload the pictures of the new flashed rom soon.

Click to collapse



```
adb reboot-bootloader
```


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 26, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for you answer ; Yes the device is set in build.prop in my phone also.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes mine is the same as that and mine have updated, but i cant get into fastboot mode, so what am i doing wrong? i can reboot it with adb reboot bootloader, but the commands after that dosnt work..so it seems it is booting into normal mode? Sorry for asking such basic questions...


----------



## guifort (Aug 26, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> Yes mine is the same as that and mine have updated, but i cant get into fastboot mode, so what am i doing wrong? i can reboot it with adb reboot bootloader, but the commands after that dosnt work..so it seems it is booting into normal mode? Sorry for asking such basic questions...

Click to collapse



Have you apply this update ? : "2014081917303268.zip"


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 26, 2014)

guifort said:


> Have you apply this update ? : "2014081917303268.zip"

Click to collapse



2014080610190682.zip

http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/567/4732/soft/2014080610190682.zip

Using jDownloader.


----------



## guifort (Aug 26, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> 2014080610190682.zip
> 
> http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/567/4732/soft/2014080610190682.zip
> 
> Using jDownloader.

Click to collapse



Try with : http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/552/4806/soft/2014081917303268.zip

You should get fastboot working


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 26, 2014)

guifort said:


> Try with : http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/552/4806/soft/2014081917303268.zip
> 
> You should get fastboot working

Click to collapse



Getting it now via jDownload, but i probably wount be able to try until tomorrow as its late here now..thank you for the help..will post my progress here, if everything works, i will try to add Firefox OS on my phone..


----------



## yiminghung (Aug 27, 2014)

"adb reboot bootloader" or "adb reboot-bootloader" will cause the phone reboot , but hadn't into bootloader mode !
I check the device manage , also had NOT found the bootloader device/interface  on list 





xmaxkatsu said:


> ```
> adb reboot-bootloader
> ```

Click to collapse


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 27, 2014)

Sadly the Turkcell update didnt work, it stopped at 25% and gave me an error message, so back to start..


----------



## guifort (Aug 27, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> Sadly the Turkcell update didnt work, it stopped at 25% and gave me an error message, so back to start..

Click to collapse



If Needed the lasted RU firmware with good download speed : https://mega.co.nz/#!akYSibIK!Rxk-MjMK2Xl4b5ZjaMXpFmAjjDhUgpJzFhPag4CWIvw


Can you provide a screenshot ? I get also an error who say device type is incorrect.


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 27, 2014)

http://dl3.ztems.com/zxmdmp/downloa...update_Turkey_Cell_P892T50V1.0.0B16_to_B19.up

ota update files


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 27, 2014)

guifort said:


> If Needed the lasted RU firmware with good download speed : https://mega.co.nz/#!akYSibIK!Rxk-MjMK2Xl4b5ZjaMXpFmAjjDhUgpJzFhPag4CWIvw
> 
> 
> Can you provide a screenshot ? I get also an error who say device type is incorrect.

Click to collapse



What file is that? 

Here is a picture of when i get the error message:


----------



## guifort (Aug 27, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> What file is that?
> 
> Here is a picture of when i get the error message:

Click to collapse



It is the lastest update.

I see you have Europe version of ZTE Vec 4G ? 

Can you access to device with adb shell ?


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 27, 2014)

guifort said:


> It is the lastest update.
> 
> I see you have Europe version of ZTE Vec 4G ?
> 
> Can you access to device with adb shell ?

Click to collapse



You mean the App, or as a command via adb on a desktop? I already have the latest update though, i updated my phone via the link i provided the other day..


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Aug 28, 2014)

guifort said:


> It is the lastest update.
> 
> I see you have Europe version of ZTE Vec 4G ?
> 
> Can you access to device with adb shell ?

Click to collapse



I have the Europe version too and I can use the commands from adb.


----------



## guifort (Aug 28, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> You mean the App, or as a command via adb on a desktop? I already have the latest update though, i updated my phone via the link i provided the other day..

Click to collapse



With command line for get the ro.product name of your device


----------



## evon_evon (Aug 28, 2014)

guifort said:


> With command line for get the ro.product name of your device

Click to collapse



When i type adb shell i get: [email protected]:/ $


----------



## guifort (Aug 28, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> When i type adb shell i get: [email protected]:/ $

Click to collapse



Ok your product name is msm8226 on my phone i get Vec4G prompt.

The script of update.zip check also the Model and it stop update.

I think we must wait an EU update or for my Soshphone a Sosh update of this phone.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine also says Vec4G after [email protected]


----------



## guifort (Aug 29, 2014)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Mine also says Vec4G after [email protected]

Click to collapse



What is the name of your phone ? Operator Branded ?


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 29, 2014)

TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B17
permissions mode all 0777

boot.img

```
adb reboot fastboot
fastboot flash splash splash.img
fastboot boot boot_T50.img
```


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Aug 30, 2014)

guifort said:


> What is the name of your phone ? Operator Branded ?

Click to collapse



Orange Rono, operator branded by Orange Romania lol


----------



## guifort (Aug 30, 2014)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Orange Rono, operator branded by Orange Romania lol

Click to collapse



Ok Thanks it should be the same as me (Soshphone 4G = Orange France Branded)


----------



## shadsse (Aug 30, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B17
> permissions mode all 0777
> 
> boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse



Please read the whole forum. 
other versions of vec 4g has no fastboot or locked we don't know yet because they've not got an update yet so *these fastboot commands are not working except t50 so nothing can be flashed untill  the new update or root comes* thats why i cant go back to my old turkcell firmware because spain rom's camera drivers wont work with my t50 and i cant use the cam.

İ've been following this forum it became 8 pages and no result, please help us experienced developers, we need help:crying:


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Aug 30, 2014)

shadsse said:


> Please read the whole forum.
> other versions of vec 4g has no fastboot or locked we don't know yet because they've not got an update yet so *these fastboot commands are not working except t50 so nothing can be flashed untill  the new update or root comes* thats why i cant go back to my old turkcell firmware because spain rom's camera drivers wont work with my t50 and i cant use the cam.
> 
> İ've been following this forum it became 8 pages and no result, please help us experienced developers, we need help:crying:

Click to collapse



FTM MODE


----------



## guifort (Aug 30, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> FTM MODE

Click to collapse




Have you a tool for reflash the phone in FTM Mode ?


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## guifort (Sep 1, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


>

Click to collapse



Have you a tool for flash phone un ftm mode for flash T50 firmware on My EU phone ( cet fastboot working)


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## guifort (Sep 4, 2014)

No news ?


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Sep 4, 2014)

guifort said:


> No news ?

Click to collapse



T50 ROOT 
http://www.psvitaturkiye.com/forum/...cell-t50-root-by-xmaxkatsu-(kurulum-kulanim)/


----------



## guifort (Sep 5, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> T50 ROOT
> http://www.psvitaturkiye.com/forum/...cell-t50-root-by-xmaxkatsu-(kurulum-kulanim)/

Click to collapse




Yes but fastboot doesn't work on our devices. We can't do anything with your script


----------



## skabb9310 (Sep 5, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> T50 ROOT
> http://www.psvitaturkiye.com/forum/...cell-t50-root-by-xmaxkatsu-(kurulum-kulanim)/

Click to collapse




It's fake !


----------



## replastone (Sep 5, 2014)

skabb9310 said:


> It's fake !

Click to collapse



Is it? 






TURKCELL T50 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MosTERRA (Sep 6, 2014)

@skabb9310 

No, it is not fake. Trust me, it is really real!..

Root is working. My phone has rooted.


----------



## skabb9310 (Sep 6, 2014)

replastone said:


> Is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





MosTERRA said:


> @skabb9310
> 
> No, it is not fake. Trust me, it is really real!..
> 
> Root is working. My phone has rooted.

Click to collapse




Ok, but I'm not convinced.

Strange... Alone, Turkcell T50 version has the update!


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Sep 6, 2014)

*spain rom*

Hello guys i'm using spain rom , root or bootloader mode for spain rom ???


----------



## guifort (Sep 6, 2014)

tolgatokgoz14 said:


> Hello guys i'm using spain rom , root or bootloader mode for spain rom ???

Click to collapse



If it's the same as Soshphone (Orange France) no ... 

We must get an update who enable fastboot mode.


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Sep 6, 2014)

guifort said:


> If it's the same as Soshphone (Orange France) no ...
> 
> We must get an update who enable fastboot mode.

Click to collapse



okay , how to not root flash recovery.img ?


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Sep 6, 2014)

No news ?


----------



## guifort (Sep 6, 2014)

tolgatokgoz14 said:


> No news ?

Click to collapse



ZTE must provide an update same as Turkcell T50 for enable fastboot.

After than we can flash a custom recovery or other thing for root the phone.

Or we must use a root exploit (Like kernel root exploit)


----------



## poetic (Sep 7, 2014)

ZTE Blade Vec 4G 
SPAIN

263950B1096SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04.zip  / Date: 2014-09-05

http://download.ztedevices.com/UpLoadFiles/product/550/4704/soft/2014090515401973.zip


----------



## shadsse (Sep 7, 2014)

I rooted my device, thanks to lastest spain update, (i was a t50 user before and my cam was not working 3 weeks ago but all works well now)


like i said before, it cannot rooted without fastboot access, i cant find a good source but signing a zip with turkcell's or spain rom's boot.img file will work 
(i mean download your rom on ztedevice.com unzip it change boot.img with spain or turkcell's rom repack and sign it back and flash it)

 im sure about it or wait for an update it unlocks the fastboot.


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Sep 7, 2014)

shadsse said:


> I rooted my device, thanks to lastest spain update, (i was a t50 user before and my cam was not working 3 weeks ago but all works well now)
> 
> 
> like i said before, it cannot rooted without fastboot access, i cant find a good source but signing a zip with turkcell's or spain rom's boot.img file will work
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you do root ? please


----------



## evon_evon (Sep 7, 2014)

shadsse said:


> I rooted my device, thanks to lastest spain update, (i was a t50 user before and my cam was not working 3 weeks ago but all works well now)
> 
> 
> like i said before, it cannot rooted without fastboot access, i cant find a good source but signing a zip with turkcell's or spain rom's boot.img file will work
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried placing the Turkcell Img file in the Norwegian update folder and re-zip it, but that didnt work, gave me an error message when updating, what do you mean by signing it?


----------



## shadsse (Sep 7, 2014)

evon_evon said:


> I tried placing the Turkcell Img file in the Norwegian update folder and re-zip it, but that didnt work, gave me an error message when updating, what do you mean by signing it?

Click to collapse



if you wanna flash something in stock recovery you must signed your zip file,  thats why you got an error message, i cant send links right now but u can find how to sign a zip file on google. after sign your new zip file you can flash it without an error.


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Sep 8, 2014)

ZTE Blade Vec 4G SPAIN 263950B1096SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04

ZTE Blade Vec 4G ROOT XMAX
https://www.mediafire.com/?2srwil7bsyqf58n

run 
XMAX_VEC4G_SPAIN_ROOT.bat
wait 2-3 min
:victory: yup  zte vec 4g root


----------



## yiminghung (Sep 9, 2014)

shadsse said:


> I rooted my device, thanks to lastest spain update, (i was a t50 user before and my cam was not working 3 weeks ago but all works well now)
> 
> 
> like i said before, it cannot rooted without fastboot access, i cant find a good source but signing a zip with turkcell's or spain rom's boot.img file will work
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you help to sharing , How to sign the zip file for stock recocery ?  I use some sign tools, still fail~


----------



## ruh01 (Sep 9, 2014)

only for spain version?


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## guifort (Sep 9, 2014)

ruh01 said:


> only for spain version?

Click to collapse




I think yes; We must wait an update ... no update for this moment for my phone  : SOSH_FR_P892D30V5.3


----------



## guifort (Sep 10, 2014)

shadsse said:


> I rooted my device, thanks to lastest spain update, (i was a t50 user before and my cam was not working 3 weeks ago but all works well now)
> 
> 
> like i said before, it cannot rooted without fastboot access, i cant find a good source but signing a zip with turkcell's or spain rom's boot.img file will work
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

How can you sign a zip without ZTE Private key ?


----------



## shadsse (Sep 10, 2014)

yiminghung said:


> Can you help to sharing , How to sign the zip file for stock recocery ?  I use some sign tools, still fail~

Click to collapse



I wanna help but my pc is in service and there is no pc to use for me right now :/ besides I did not sign any zip because spain (and turkey) version's update has fastboot mode, so i thought signing a zip with turkey or spain's boot.img would work but i dont know properly how to sign, (there are something about it on google) it seems we have to wait for the updates guys :crying:


----------



## Pensionaru (Sep 10, 2014)

shadsse said:


> I wanna help but my pc is in service and there is no pc to use for me right now :/ besides I did not sign any zip because spain (and turkey) version's update has fastboot mode, so i thought signing a zip with turkey or spain's boot.img would work but i dont know properly how to sign, (there are something about it on google) it seems we have to wait for the updates guys :crying:

Click to collapse



Do you think ZTE will give out the sources so we could have a custom ROM in some months? Or maybe some port from other devices with the same processor


----------



## shadsse (Sep 10, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello,
> 
> How can you sign a zip without ZTE Private key ?

Click to collapse



I heard google's sign works with all android stock, it worths a try


Pensionaru said:


> Do you think ZTE will give out the sources so we could have a custom ROM in some months? Or maybe some port from other devices with the same processor

Click to collapse



I mailed them before, they dont give any information about it, maybe, i cant say anything, unfortunetly rom developers usually works with samsung,htc,nexus etc. They dont spend less time with lesd popular devices like this one,


----------



## guifort (Sep 10, 2014)

shadsse said:


> I heard google's sign works with all android stock, it worths a try
> 
> 
> I mailed them before, they dont give any information about it, maybe, i cant say anything, unfortunetly rom developers usually works with samsung,htc,nexus etc. They dont spend less time with lesd popular devices like this one,

Click to collapse



Thanks for information. I will look that on google.

For custom rom they are other device with same processor like this phone : http://www.samsung.com/n_africa/consumer/mobile-phones/mobile-phones/smartphones/SM-G7102ZWAMWD

I wait update but for my phone they aren't any update actual rom is'nt available on zte website.


----------



## Theux (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm pretty new to this, but i'd also like to root my ZTE Blade Vec 4G.
I'm from Belgium so i got the Mobistar version of the ZTE.

How exactly would i start to root my device? and what is this fastboot everyones talking about? (I found out i got an 'enable quickboot mode' option in my developers options, is this what fastboot is?)

I also noticed theres an update for my device at the ZTE website.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## guifort (Sep 11, 2014)

Theux said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm pretty new to this, but i'd also like to root my ZTE Blade Vec 4G.
> I'm from Belgium so i got the Mobistar version of the ZTE.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello

For your device they are an update ; You can updated your phone with it (copy update.zip in /sdcard/ folder) and lauch the update.

If it's the same as other users this update will enable fastboot mode for your device.

After that you enable usb debug and make an adb reboot bootloader 

fastboot boot xxxx.img (boot.img availaible here) and it will root your phone.


----------



## Pensionaru (Sep 11, 2014)

So, what regions received an update that enables fastboot till now? Turkey and Belgium? What about Spain or Romania (Orange Rono)?


----------



## guifort (Sep 11, 2014)

I just try with a signed updated package but not zte package and it doesn't work 


We must get an official update for unlock fastboot mode.


----------



## Pensionaru (Sep 11, 2014)

Do we have a tool to make a backup from FTM mode? Has somebody tried up that? Something similar to SP Flash Tools - for MTK devices. With somekind of tool you could always unbrick your phone, doesnt matter that you flashed a bad custom recovery or a bad ROM, or a bad root attempt. It would be very useful, i am new to those ZTE devices so i dont know the tools.


----------



## Theux (Sep 11, 2014)

I still finding issues to root my device... i'm really new to this.

As soon as i enter the fastboot command, it'll stay at <Waiting for devices>.

Greetz


----------



## guifort (Sep 11, 2014)

Pensionaru said:


> Do we have a tool to make a backup from FTM mode? Has somebody tried up that? Something similar to SP Flash Tools - for MTK devices. With somekind of tool you could always unbrick your phone, doesnt matter that you flashed a bad custom recovery or a bad ROM, or a bad root attempt. It would be very useful, i am new to those ZTE devices so i dont know the tools.

Click to collapse



I don't know a tool for backup phone or flash.

If we have a tool like this we can flash Turkey rom or other who enable fastboot.

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:52 PM ----------




Theux said:


> I still finding issues to root my device... i'm really new to this.
> 
> As soon as i enter the fastboot command, it'll stay at <Waiting for devices>.
> 
> Greetz

Click to collapse



When you make an adb reboot command the phone stay on android logo or make a normal reboot ?

I think fastboot is disabled for your device


----------



## Pensionaru (Sep 11, 2014)

Has someone tried the method listed before?  Download the update for his phone, unzip the "update.zip", replace the boot.img file with another boot.img from the updates that received fastboot unnlock (turkish and spanish), then repack into update.zip and sign with that tool and install update through "System updates" and then open the .bat file that roots the phone through fastboot ?


----------



## Theux (Sep 11, 2014)

guifort said:


> When you make an adb reboot command the phone stay on android logo or make a normal reboot ?
> 
> I think fastboot is disabled for your device

Click to collapse



My phone normally reboots, so i'm guessing fastboot is disabled aswell for Belgian devices.


----------



## guifort (Sep 11, 2014)

Pensionaru said:


> Has someone tried the method listed before?  Download the update for his phone, unzip the "update.zip", replace the boot.img file with another boot.img from the updates that received fastboot unnlock (turkish and spanish), then repack into update.zip and sign with that tool and install update through "System updates" and then open the .bat file that roots the phone through fastboot ?

Click to collapse



Yes it say bad file signature ...  (with a update.zip for rono) They aren't update on ZTE website for The Soshphone 4G

If I download a update.zip for an another operator the flash beging and hangup on device name check.

It's in update-script file but if I modify  this file signature is also broken


----------



## guifort (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi Everyone

I just check zte Website I have download some firmware for Vec4G variant :

Kuwait / ZTE Blade Vec 4G | 260370B0491QA_Vec4G_V1.0.0B01.zip
Norway / ZTE Blade Vec 4G | ZTE Norway AS-254550B0530EU_P892D30V1.0.0B01
Romania / Orange Rono | 253760B0896ORO_RO_P892D30V6.3.zip
Singapore / Blade Vec 4G (Polaris) | 260180B0332SG_Vec4G_V1.0.0B02.zip
Spain / Orange Rono (Orange) | 254860B0817OSP_ES_P892D30V6.4.zip
Taiwan / ZTE Blade Vec 4G | 263070B0377TSTAR_Vec4G_V1.1.zip
TurkCell / Turkcell T50 | 260990B1907TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B17

Dowload link  :  https://mega.co.nz/#F!i8p3yLqA!ppd_x-aMyh4sce-8fJTffA or on ZTE Website


----------



## Theux (Sep 12, 2014)

Does the update include fastboot? Have u tried it?

Sent from my ZTE Blade Vec 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## skabb9310 (Sep 12, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just check zte Website I have download some firmware for Vec4G variant :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: Thank Guifort !

Your post is cool.


----------



## skabb9310 (Sep 12, 2014)

Theux said:


> Does the update include fastboot?

Click to collapse




Possible...


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## guifort (Sep 12, 2014)

Theux said:


> Does the update include fastboot? Have u tried it?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade Vec 4G using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Have I tried some update but update fail on model number check.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well I have the last Update for my Romanian phone, V6.3.


----------



## guifort (Sep 12, 2014)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Well I have the last Update for my Romanian phone, V6.3.

Click to collapse




Fastboot is enabled on this version ?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Sep 12, 2014)

No. Should I try to update with the Spanish update.zip?


----------



## guifort (Sep 12, 2014)

Cozzmy13 said:


> No. Should I try to update with the Spanish update.zip?

Click to collapse




Spanish update of Orange Rono ? You can try but I think it will doesn't work. (update failed because device name mismatch)


----------



## Theux (Sep 12, 2014)

I was wondering, can't we just edit the update.zip in order to get our devices rooted or does it not work like that?
I remember all i had to do to root my first smartphone, was put the update.zip on my phone and install it.


----------



## guifort (Sep 12, 2014)

Theux said:


> I was wondering, can't we just edit the update.zip in order to get our devices rooted or does it not work like that?
> I remember all i had to do to root my first smartphone, was put the update.zip on my phone and install it.

Click to collapse



No you can't the zip file is signed you must sign the update.zip before flash it.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Sep 13, 2014)

guifort said:


> Spanish update of Orange Rono ? You can try but I think it will doesn't work. (update failed because device name mismatch)

Click to collapse



Yeah, I checked build.prop, in place of RO and ORO there is ES and OSP.


----------



## jokerandsmoker (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys i have Orange rono spain, do i have fastboot?


----------



## Pensionaru (Sep 13, 2014)

jokerandsmoker said:


> Hi guys i have Orange rono spain, do i have fastboot?

Click to collapse



LOL Why dont you give it a try and see if you have fastboot enabled or not ?


----------



## jokerandsmoker (Sep 13, 2014)

Pensionaru said:


> LOL Why dont you give it a try and see if you have fastboot enabled or not ?

Click to collapse



i enable it in developer options, but when i try to put it with adb mode its just reset normaly but i hear spanish version have fastboot, maybe i have driver problems or somethink like that?


----------



## Pensionaru (Sep 14, 2014)

jokerandsmoker said:


> i enable it in developer options, but when i try to put it with adb mode its just reset normaly but i hear spanish version have fastboot, maybe i have driver problems or somethink like that?

Click to collapse



With the command "adb devices" you should see a number listed. Also, after you rebooted in bootloader you should use "fastboot devices" so you can see if you really are in fastboot or not. As long as you manage to reboot your phone through ADB i think that you dont have a driver problem.


----------



## guifort (Sep 14, 2014)

Pensionaru said:


> With the command "adb devices" you should see a number listed. Also, after you rebooted in bootloader you should use "fastboot devices" so you can see if you really are in fastboot or not. As long as you manage to reboot your phone through ADB i think that you dont have a driver problem.

Click to collapse



You are right ; Since you can run adb reboot bootloader the phone should hangup on Android logo if the phone boot normaly fastboot is disabled


----------



## Theux (Sep 16, 2014)

Any news on rooting our ZTE?


----------



## guifort (Sep 16, 2014)

Theux said:


> Any news on rooting our ZTE?

Click to collapse




No news I have asked zte about phone update It should come soon (for fix audio level and random reboot) I hope this update will enable fastboot.


----------



## erte24 (Sep 16, 2014)

How can we increase the screen brightness


----------



## erte24 (Sep 16, 2014)

root                                                                   Screenshot_2014-09-16-23-07-43.png (156.4 KB)


----------



## Theux (Sep 16, 2014)

How were you able to root ur zte?

Sent from my ZTE Blade Vec 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## manue81 (Sep 19, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B17
> permissions mode all 0777
> 
> boot.img
> ...

Click to collapse





xmaxkatsu said:


> ZTE Blade Vec 4G SPAIN 263950B1096SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04
> 
> ZTE Blade Vec 4G ROOT XMAX
> ...
> ...

Click to collapse




*This is a FAKE, It don´t do anything

Please, don't contaminate the forum !!


*

Es FALSO, no hace nada!
Por favor no contamines el foro !!


----------



## guifort (Sep 19, 2014)

manue81 said:


> *This is a FAKE, It don´t do anything
> 
> Please, don't contaminate the forum !!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This work with ZTE Blade vec with fastboot unlocked (some provider has unlocked fastboot on last release)


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## manue81 (Sep 19, 2014)

guifort said:


> This work with ZTE Blade vec with fastboot unlocked (some provider has unlocked fastboot on last release)

Click to collapse



I have ZTE Blade Vec 4G (Spain) (SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04), and this don't do anything.
I think I don't have fastboot unlocked.
How have you checked if your smartphone has fastboot unlocked?

Thanks!.


----------



## guifort (Sep 19, 2014)

manue81 said:


> I have ZTE Blade Vec 4G (Spain) (SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04), and this don't do anything.
> I think I don't have fastboot unlocked.
> How have you checked if your smartphone has fastboot unlocked?
> 
> Thanks!.

Click to collapse



You enable adb shell 

On computer : adb reboot bootloader 

If the phone stay on android logo : unlocked

If boot normaly : not unlocked (It's my case)


----------



## manue81 (Sep 20, 2014)

guifort said:


> You enable adb shell
> 
> On computer : adb reboot bootloader
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1: I enable "adb Shell" on ZTE Blade Vec 4G (USB debugging)

2: Connect ZTE to Computer (USB)

3: Install Driver ZTE (NOT MTP !! at first)

4: Computer recognize ZTE (see attached)

5: Run adb.exe with cmd.exe (as administrator)

6: Write "adb reboot bootloader" in console cmd.exe

7: ZTE automatic restart and LOGO appears locked.  (see attached ZTE LOGO)

8: Write "fastboot flash splash splash.img" in console cmd.exe
_< waiting for device >
_..._
*I wait 5 minutes...*

Don't do anything !



*I don't know...*

Could you help me?


----------



## guifort (Sep 20, 2014)

manue81 said:


> 1: I enable "adb Shell" on ZTE Blade Vec 4G (USB debugging)
> 
> 2: Connect ZTE to Computer (USB)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your fastboot is enabled; probably drivers problem.

If you want try with linux


----------



## xmaxkatsu (Sep 22, 2014)

SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04
dont work fastboot ?

hmm
ok new way.
sevice mode on devices
sound + - power
reinstall zte usb driver
yuppp
16gb flash driver open extfs linux on or windows extfs
/userdata
/system
/boot
/recovery
manuel flash 

other info add skype xmax2013


----------



## manue81 (Sep 22, 2014)

xmaxkatsu said:


> SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04
> dont work fastboot ?
> 
> hmm
> ...

Click to collapse



But... Have you tried this method or it's a test?
If the previous method didn't run... I think this neither...

I have tried on *Windows XP*:
When -> _8: Write "fastboot flash splash splash.img" in console cmd.exe
< waiting for device >
_..._

Windows shows a dialog requiring an *"Android Driver"* (It's supposed that the driver was installed in step 3: Install Driver ZTE !) 
I have tried with *"android_winusb"* (xmax) and with the *original Driver* ZTE, 
but none runs.

What driver did you use in this step when you did root and Operating System??

Thanks!


----------



## manue81 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks a lot to everyone!!!

*TA-TA-TA-CHAAAAANN*

How I can connect a usb-memoria through OTG now??

Thanks!


----------



## guifort (Sep 26, 2014)

Is there some who have tools for reflash phone in DFU Mode (QSUSB_BULK) in device manager ?


----------



## Silv3r79 (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone know how to root the Orange Rono?


----------



## ercumentturkmen (Sep 30, 2014)

*xperia rom*

zte blade vec 4g xperia rom? install youtube

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------




replastone said:


> Guys, this device is being sold as an operator phone called "Turkcell T50" in Turkey.
> 
> I dont know if it helps to root the phone or make a custom rom but if you go to ztedevices/support and select turkey/smartphone you can find the offical rom of T50 version of this device.
> 
> Could not copy the direct link by the way

Click to collapse



 turkcell t50 xperia rom?


----------



## guifort (Oct 1, 2014)

Silv3r79 said:


> Anyone know how to root the Orange Rono?

Click to collapse



You should wait an update and hope this update will unlock fastboot mode.

I have same issue on Orange F (Soshphone 4G) no fastboot access and no eMMC access in DFU Mode.


----------



## driadulevante (Oct 3, 2014)

Hello m8!

My actual firmware on VEC 4G  is  HK_P892D30V1.0.0B02   wich firmware upgrade can I download from ZTE website?  I suppose HK was Hong Kong, but browsing over there, I cannot find BLADE VEC 4G.

Can someone help me?

Thanks,

Andrea


----------



## guifort (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

I think you should wait an OTA update (With System Update in phone menu)

I have same issue for my Soshphone 4G


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Belgium rom*

Hello i am using belgium rom : P892D30V1.0.0B03 how to bootloader mode ?


----------



## guifort (Oct 8, 2014)

Hello 


Adb reboot bootloader after enable USB debugging


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Oct 8, 2014)

guifort said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> Adb reboot bootloader after enable USB debugging[/QUOTE
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## guifort (Oct 10, 2014)

tolgatokgoz14 said:


> guifort said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Silv3r79 (Oct 17, 2014)

New update for orange rono in the ztedevice page


----------



## guifort (Oct 17, 2014)

Silv3r79 said:


> New update for orange rono in the ztedevice page

Click to collapse



Your bootloader is now unlocked ?


----------



## Silv3r79 (Oct 17, 2014)

guifort said:


> Your bootloader is now unlocked ?

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## guifort (Oct 17, 2014)

Silv3r79 said:


> Nope

Click to collapse



I don't understand why ZTE have unlocked bootloader for all Vec 4G variant exept this one and Mobistar Version (Unbranded)

The only way is flash a Turkcell T50 firmware on our phone but I don't kwon how bypass the device check in update process :

"assert(getprop("ro.product.name") == "P892D30_OSP");" for example


----------



## jimakos29 (Oct 18, 2014)

ok I just bought this phone in Greece and I have a big question. It is off topic regarding zte root but I didn't want to start a new topic just for that. so, the phone carrier told me it has 1gig of ram and so does gsm arena say, but i see only 834megs.  Is there anything wrong with my device?task manager says only 834mb on the phone and so does settings>applications show under ram. should I take the device back? Thanks in advance.


----------



## guifort (Oct 18, 2014)

The missing ram is used for the drivers.


----------



## ruh01 (Oct 21, 2014)

For Orange Rono Romania there is no update, unfortunately


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Oct 21, 2014)

ruh01 said:


> For Orange Rono Romania there is no update, unfortunately

Click to collapse



There is, a small one. Check System Updates(the Green Arrow pointing upwards).


----------



## ruh01 (Oct 21, 2014)

thanx, sorry, two days ago there was not. plus on zte page there is nothing. So, just some small improvements, not whole system update to unlock  bootloader...still waiting.


----------



## Chinaxiao4 (Oct 21, 2014)

https://mega.co.nz/#!WIgCDI5B!1itHnLdK7hUlySoeL4Pte4ZOWGOB7ILBqwXyeFG3XBc
Try this


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah, still Google Play was updated, thats all I can notice until now.


----------



## guifort (Oct 21, 2014)

guifort said:


> You are right ; Since you can run adb reboot bootloader the phone should hangup on Android logo if the phone boot normaly fastboot is disabled

Click to collapse





Chinaxiao4 said:


> https://mega.co.nz/#!WIgCDI5B!1itHnLdK7hUlySoeL4Pte4ZOWGOB7ILBqwXyeFG3XBc
> Try this

Click to collapse



Hi,
I just try your package I get error "E:failed to verify whole-file signature" 'E: signature verification failed Installation aborted."


----------



## Mikxx (Oct 22, 2014)

Does anyone has the same problem as me with no lockscreen widgets ?

Sent from my ZTE Blade Vec 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## guifort (Oct 27, 2014)

No update for French version (Soshphone 4G) at this time.

Have you get an new update for Orange Rono ? I think Orange branded will not get an update who unlock bootloader.


----------



## nexus963 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Root EU*

Hallo, da mein Englisch ziemlicher mist ist hoffe ich das hier jemand deutsch kann =)

Ich habe das ZTE Black VEC 4g EU Version...  ich habe zugriff per Fastboot    also wenn ich adb.exe reboot bootloader eingeben bleibe ich beim ZTE logo stehen und per Fastboot..exe devices wird das Handy auch gefunden.... ich kann sogesehen das Spanische paket zum Rooten flashen aber ist das sinnvoll?

Ich habe bedenken das ich nachher das Handy nicht mehr starten kann, und da ich kein Root habe kann ich die Originalen .img Dateien ja nicht sichern... oder doch?

würde mich freuen wenn jemand Erfahrung gemacht hat und mir weiter helfen kann.


P.S : könnte ich z.b auch die Spanische Rom installieren?


MfG NeXuS


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Oct 30, 2014)

zte blade vec belgium rom not fastboot unlocked??


----------



## guifort (Nov 2, 2014)

tolgatokgoz14 said:


> zte blade vec belgium rom not fastboot unlocked??

Click to collapse



I don't think; Maybe with last update ? you can check with adb reboot bootloader if your phone stay on android logo your are unlocked

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:37 AM ----------




nexus963 said:


> Hallo, da mein Englisch ziemlicher mist ist hoffe ich das hier jemand deutsch kann =)
> 
> Ich habe das ZTE Black VEC 4g EU Version...  ich habe zugriff per Fastboot    also wenn ich adb.exe reboot bootloader eingeben bleibe ich beim ZTE logo stehen und per Fastboot..exe devices wird das Handy auch gefunden.... ich kann sogesehen das Spanische paket zum Rooten flashen aber ist das sinnvoll?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

You should use the root package in this post  (check some page before this one) you make an fastboot boot "zteroot.img" and you phone will be rooted.


----------



## nexus963 (Nov 2, 2014)

If I have understood correctly , I use the XMAX_VEC4G_SPAIN_ROOT package and then do fastboot via the "boot zteroot.img " command?

GOOGLE  ÜBERSETZER


----------



## guifort (Nov 2, 2014)

nexus963 said:


> If I have understood correctly , I use the XMAX_VEC4G_SPAIN_ROOT package and then do fastboot via the "boot zteroot.img " command?
> 
> GOOGLE  ÜBERSETZER

Click to collapse



Yes, zteboot.img = img file name in the package


----------



## Aurevo (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey!

I have an ZTE Blade Vec from Australia.

What is the best way to get root?

If I do "adb reboot bootloader" my phone reboots and stays on a black screen saying "=> fastboot mode"

So I think fastboot is enabled.

What should be the next step?


----------



## Aurevo (Nov 13, 2014)

Aurevo said:


> Hey!
> 
> I have an ZTE Blade Vec from Australia.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Okay, I solved it for myself.

I rooted with iRoot (formerly vroot), deleted the whole scamware (with Titanium Backup) and installed SuperSU. Works like a charm.


----------



## guifort (Nov 13, 2014)

Aurevo said:


> Okay, I solved it for myself.
> 
> I rooted with iRoot (formerly vroot), deleted the whole scamware (with Titanium Backup) and installed SuperSU. Works like a charm.

Click to collapse



Hello You should use fastboot boot command.

I just try iRoot on my ZTE Blade Vec 4G this doesn't work strange...

You just install apk and click on root button ?


----------



## Aurevo (Nov 14, 2014)

Hey, 

I tried to do it with the apk. But at the end only the desktop version worked for me.


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## Silv3r79 (Nov 14, 2014)

The rom of australia has bootloader unlocked


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Nov 15, 2014)

No news for belgium ?


----------



## guifort (Nov 16, 2014)

No update for you ?

On french version no update at this time ...


----------



## TheExternal (Nov 18, 2014)

*I Found IT!*

Sorry, Next post


----------



## TheExternal (Nov 19, 2014)

*I DID IT!*

Hi guys,
XMAX Team has published a Root lately.
Check their website for more info because this root is only tested on the Zte Blade Vec 4g-Turkcell version (version : T50_V1.0.0B17)
So...
Before Doing that
* ALL THE CREDIT GOES TO XMAX TEAM! I just wrote the manual
* I CAN'T GIVE ANY GUARANTEE! It worked for me. Also please, if you put your device into a bad state I don't take any responsibility. If it bricks anything, post It here, maybe I could help.
1- Download the root folder at : 
speedy.sh/KaMph/XMAX-ROOT.zip
2-Install the Drivers from the folder named "Driver". Select your bit (x86,x64) 
IN YOUR PHONE:
Go to Settings 
Scroll All the way down, Go to "About Phone" then Tap on the "Build Number" Field for a few times
Go back, Tap on "Developer Options" then Check the box "USB Debugging" If it gives a warning, Select YES
Go back again, Tap on "Security" Scroll Down then check "Unknown Sources" If it gives a warning, Select YES
!Plug your phone into your Computer!
Select "Charge Only" when "Connect to PC" screen comes.
IN YOUR PC:
Open the folder, open :" XMAX_ZTEVEC4G_ROOT.bat"
(don't Run as Administrator)
Wait... Then VOILA!

Troubleshooting:
Q: My phone stays on the booting screen!
A: Unplug the cable, Restart your Phone HOLD the Power button. Then download additional drivers from the "Install Driver" option
when you plug the cable to your PC. OR Download them at ZTE's Website.
!RESTART YOUR PC!

Q: In cmd, It stays at (Waiting For Driver)
A: Do The Same Thing mentioned on the previous answer.


----------



## Silv3r79 (Nov 19, 2014)

Does not work for orange rono and the French model because they have closed the fastboot mode


----------



## guifort (Nov 20, 2014)

Yes since adb reboot bootloader doesn't work we can't make any fastboot command.

Only an "OS" exploit can help us i think.


----------



## abcd321 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Türkcell t50*

Turkcell T50 ROM for you to do?


----------



## guifort (Nov 24, 2014)

We can't flash an another rom they are a check in the build.prop


----------



## ruh01 (Nov 25, 2014)

but is it possible to modify the build.prop from the installer-zip provided on ZTEdevices site, then sign the update.zip and flash in normally. Then we would have an original rom installed on phone but over it we could install a Turkish rom.    Just imagining things, I am not strong in this kind of development.


----------



## guifort (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes if you modify update.zip this break signature and you can't flash update.zip.

If you can sign a update.zip package you can also sign a update.zip who install supersu ...

I have asked ZTE about an update on my phone no answer and also for fastboot unlock no answer ...


----------



## youzii (Nov 30, 2014)

guifort said:


> You enable adb shell
> 
> On computer : adb reboot bootloader
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all, thanks to everyone who post in this discuss
the second，sorry for my poor english = =

in my case(Taiwan Tstar_ ZTE Blade Vec 4G)
====
On computer : adb reboot bootloader 
the phone stay on android logo : unlocked
====
and run the XMAX_VEC4G_SPAIN_ROOT.bat
about 30s ，my phone done everything and normally boot,
and the command window didn't disappear(it's ok .just click X),
BUT it really rooted ,thanks much ^_^


download link:
https://www.mediafire.com/?2srwil7bsyqf58n

where i see the download link (ori link?):
http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=859349&page=3


----------



## StonebridgeGr (Nov 30, 2014)

how root zte blade vec 4g? i am from greece( cosmote )


----------



## guifort (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello,

Please retry adb reboot bootloader
and check if you are unlocked (see older post)


----------



## erickrealz (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, has anyone rooted their Blade Vec 4G? I have the p892d30b01 version, would I be able to root it?


----------



## guifort (Dec 4, 2014)

Check if adb reboot bootloader work if yes you can root it


----------



## erickrealz (Dec 5, 2014)

manue81 said:


> Thanks a lot to everyone!!!
> 
> *TA-TA-TA-CHAAAAANN*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How did you root your phone? I got to fastboot, since the bootloader was unlocked. I typed in 'fastboot oem unlock' and it said it was a success...but when I checked with a root checker tool in my phone it said it wasn't rooted. How'd you root it?

---------- Post added at 05:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:18 PM ----------

Guys! I rooted my phone! There's a one-click (kinda) method out there to root some other phone...but it also worked on my ZTE Blade Vec 4G. Check this site out: http://www.howtorootmy.com/how-to-root-cherry-mobile-ultra-kitkat/


----------



## Sorrido_Suneko (Dec 6, 2014)

Did it with the XMAX root method on my ZTE BLADE VEC 4G (greece). Now though I can't get dsploit to work, although root checker basic reports that the device is rooted. And does anyone know how to uninstall all the gApps? Thanks.

pic for proof


----------



## tolgatokgoz14 (Dec 7, 2014)

how to belgium rom fastboot unlock ??


----------



## Jiji_waka (Dec 24, 2014)

Please sign to get the bootloader of Orange Rono


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## lilraven974 (Dec 24, 2014)

Has anyone already tried to "play" with the modstring of towelroot for the soshphone 4g (or another one) ? Or is it useless since the BL is locked ?
Edit : what about the xmax root method on soshphone 4g ? Anyone tried ?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## guifort (Dec 25, 2014)

lilraven974 said:


> Has anyone already tried to "play" with the modstring of towelroot for the soshphone 4g (or another one) ? Or is it useless since the BL is locked ?
> Edit : what about the xmax root method on soshphone 4g ? Anyone tried ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hello

I have tried Towelroot with many modstrings on soshphone 4G and a mod of towelroot (bibary with adb) and it doesn't work.

Xmax method need fastboot access we haven't fastboot on Soshphone 4G


----------



## raizor6th (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello,, 
Did anyone tried using this method on ZTE BLADE VEC PRO? 
thanks.


----------



## guifort (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello

I don't know this phone but you can try an adb reboot bootloader if the device stay on fastboot mode you can boot a custom recovery or kernel for root it.


----------



## Viperk0 (Jan 1, 2015)

*Orange Rono*

Any good news about it? I'm from Romania and I have Orange Rono but fastboot doesn't work.. Also, do you have an SD card? Because Orange Rono doesn't.. and it's harder to root a phone without sd card.


----------



## Batuhanyilmaz (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello Does this phone on the ROM? or if you can do .


----------



## guifort (Jan 20, 2015)

No update for Orange Rono or Soshphone ?


----------



## Silv3r79 (Jan 20, 2015)

guifort said:


> No update for Orange Rono or Soshphone ?

Click to collapse



Nothing... But zte has released a new orange rono for poland! When he released the software ill try to instal in my phone!


----------



## guifort (Jan 21, 2015)

Silv3r79 said:


> Nothing... But zte has released a new orange rono for poland! When he released the software ill try to instal in my phone!

Click to collapse



OK ! I Will check if this build can be installed on my phone not sure because who check the build.prop file / current version


----------



## Sekkt (Feb 27, 2015)

Sorry for reviving what seems a necro thread.

I'm a bit new to rooting and stuff . (Rooted just 2 in my whole life, ZTE kis and Galaxy ace, which was damn easy if you ask me)
I bought a ZTE blade vec 4g 2 months ago via spanish provider Yoigo.
I checked this whole thread but i'm a bit confused because on of you guys said to download a update from ZTE but it's no longer available and all i found for this provider is "269810B1188SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04.zip"


Since this is the only update i can download for my provider...do i have to download it, update my terminal and then use XMAX?


----------



## Sekkt (Feb 27, 2015)

Already updated and tried xmax, but it stays on boot screen and <waiting for device> on cmd.
I reinstalled the driver a couple of times now but when the phone restarts my pc gives me the sound when a device is badly connected or something. (you know...ta-dá for success and ta-da-da if things didn't go well)
Any help please?


----------



## dr.David (Mar 1, 2015)

*orange rono romania*

Hey guys, I have a Orange Rono it's from Romania. 
SW vers is : ORO_RO_P892D30V8.5.
I tried to unlock bootloader to root but  everytime the phone just reboots as normal.
I even tried flashing a different carrier rom but it's not possible. I tried all the xmax root methods I found.
Is there any chance to root this particular  software version of the Rono?


----------



## Silv3r79 (Mar 1, 2015)

dr.David said:


> Hey guys, I have a Orange Rono it's from Romania.
> SW vers is : ORO_RO_P892D30V8.5.
> I tried to unlock bootloader to root but  everytime the phone just reboots as normal.
> I even tried flashing a different carrier rom but it's not possible. I tried all the xmax root methods I found.
> Is there any chance to root this particular  software version of the Rono?

Click to collapse



Its impossible now for all Orange Rono, because dont have fastboot enable


----------



## dr.David (Mar 1, 2015)

Silv3r79 said:


> Its impossible now for all Orange Rono, because dont have fastboot enable

Click to collapse



What if we are to flash the GEN files? would that enable the fastboot ?

I did a factory reset and need a urgent way to recover some deleted data. But this phone has emulated sdcard so I didn't find any methods that work without root.
If anyone know something please be so kind and share the info !


----------



## dr.David (Mar 2, 2015)

Or, another ideea: Could someone modifiy the Turkish ROM that from what I understand has fastboot enabled so that we could write it on the other Orange Rono carriers using the inbuilt update from sdcard with "update.zip"? I tried flashing it as it is and it says something like: invalid signature or whatever, I know that it needs to be modified and signed accordingly in order to work !
Can someone do this for us or at least tell us how to do it ?


----------



## Silv3r79 (Mar 4, 2015)

dr.David said:


> Or, another ideea: Could someone modifiy the Turkish ROM that from what I understand has fastboot enabled so that we could write it on the other Orange Rono carriers using the inbuilt update from sdcard with "update.zip"? I tried flashing it as it is and it says something like: invalid signature or whatever, I know that it needs to be modified and signed accordingly in order to work !
> Can someone do this for us or at least tell us how to do it ?

Click to collapse



For this we need the signature of the orange roms, and nono have access to it


----------



## dimitri_12240 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all
i just want konw if Is-it possible to root this device ?

Thanks

     Dimitri


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Mar 10, 2015)

Now it's possible root Orange Rono. In HTCmania there is a tutorial which I'll translate when I can. Sorry for my English


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Rooting tutorial from HTCMania, translated into English.
1. Activate Developer Options, and tick USB Debugging.
2. Install from Google Play:
-BusyBox
-RootCheckerBasic
3.Install the 2 apps in the attached archive.
4. Open the app with a chinese name. Then press the only button on the screen, after that press the round button found next to the top.
5.Open the KingUser app, who will get root permission.
6. Enter busybox and wait for the initialization to finish. Then press install and give it root permission.
7. Install SUperSU from the playstore and press Update Binaries and then Normal. If you get an error, restart the phone and try again.
8.If it finished successfully,  DON'T press restart but rather Delete the data of the 3 apps installed(2 chinese and one KingUser), and uninstall them.
9. ???
10. Profit. Now you haver permanent root and SuperSU as root manager. If everything was done corectly, RootCheckerBasic should show that the phone is rooted.


Archive:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9WMSJf5LSatS3JlUzMtd3FxZjQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## dr.David (Mar 13, 2015)

Hello, 

Give us the link from HTCmania as well. Thanks for the effort !





Cozzmy13 said:


> Rooting tutorial from HTCMania, translated into English.
> 1. Activate Developer Options, and tick USB Debugging.
> 2. Install from Google Play:
> -BusyBox
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Here you go:

http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=983705

Now, if we had a custom recovery...
Because I already bootlooped the phone while installing a boot animation with ROM Tool Box.

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 AM ----------

Tried rooting after it booted up ok, forgot to do one step, then bootbrake.


----------



## dr.David (Mar 13, 2015)

What do you mean bootbrake?
Did it bricked your phone?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Well I think it's because xPosed  module.
After installing a bootanimation, I got in a bootloop, reset cache and data, then the phone booted normally, but after each reboot, it simply lags on the boot animation and then stops.
Then I need to factory reset it again, I think I will uninstall everything and start fresh.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 13, 2015)

Seems like it was a memory overflow, because the boot animation's res was too high and at 60fps too, managed to change it to something smaller and everything works ok now.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 15, 2015)

Can anyone with the T50 test if their phone is SIM unlocked?
To do this just test with another SIM from another provider other than Turckcell.


----------



## ruh01 (Mar 15, 2015)

*working root?*

Cozzmy13, have you or anyone tried the root method and can confirm? Thanks


----------



## punktnet (Mar 15, 2015)

Works good for Orange version.


----------



## ruh01 (Mar 16, 2015)

Indeed, installed and worked ok from the first try. Thanks a lot. Only one question, when opening the chinese aplication and starting temporary root, it waited like 3 minutes and kept connecting to internet, I saw the wifi icon showing. Also the application wants permission to access sms and contacts. Normally for rooting it doesn't need such privileges. Could it be a trojan or virus to steal data from phone? Maybe bad intentions hidden under a most-wanted application? just wonder


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 16, 2015)

@ruh01

Did it work without internet?
I will patch it with LuckyPatcher to remove unnecessary permissions and post it here.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 16, 2015)

Here you go:

Haven't tested it, but it should work.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 16, 2015)

I also noticed a lot of stuck pixels a while ago(maybe thousands), but I don't really care, I hate giving it to warranty and having to stay without a phone.

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

Can anyone upload his system/media/bootanimation.zip?


----------



## gogomogo (Mar 17, 2015)

TWRP for ZTE blade vec 4g ( Turkcell T50)
a developer built TWRP for Turkcell T50.  Check this topic.
http://store.donanimhaber.com/01/a3/64/01A364ACB94913FD959F28D20D2C197B.jpg
http://forum.donanimhaber.com/m_103783801//tm.htm#103818805


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 18, 2015)

We still need a way to get into the bootloader.


----------



## ruh01 (Mar 18, 2015)

Cozzmyy, sorry for late answer. If I disabled internet, there was some kind of warning, the program was still opened but visibly not working. immediately after reestablishing internet connection, the program began functional again. so there is clearly something sent or received or both, because the wireless indicator was showing communication in both directions.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 18, 2015)

The indicator is pretty unrelevant, it can show any direction, as the active app isn't the only that uses network traffic.

Also, the program installs another app when you get root, maybe it is downloaded and that's why it needs internet connection.


----------



## ruh01 (Mar 18, 2015)

So you say that it needs internet access to download the temporary root application...Is there any way to see inside the app if it is in its "nature" to also send some sensitive data, because as we talked, it wanted access to sms and contacts?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

The people at HTCmania managed to flash TWRP recovery to Orange Rono. I will translate the tutorial and put it here.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

How to install TWRP recovery, from HTCmania, translated into English. You need to be rooted to try this.
1.Download and extract the "TWRP.img" file from the attached archive. Push it to the phone in the root directory of your sdcard.
2.Install "Flashify" from the Play Store.
3.Open the program and give it root access.
4.Select the "Backup/Restore" tab, then click "Backup Current Kernel" and "Backup Current Recovery". The app will backup your kernel and your recovery and will place them in "Android/data/com.cgollner.flashify".
5.Click on the "Flash" tab, Then click on "Flash Recovery", then on "Choose File". Select the  "TWRP.img" file.
6.Press on "Yup!" and wait.
7.Now we can use TWRP Recovery by powering the phone up with Volume Up and Power.
Download from:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9WMSJf5LSatZ0hpLTc1UmxtNDQ/view?usp=sharing
HTCmania link:
http://www.htcmania.com/showthread.php?t=988390


----------



## dr.David (Mar 19, 2015)

*recovery*



Cozzmy13 said:


> How to install TWRP recovery, from HTCmania, translated into English. You need to be rooted to try this.
> 1.Download and extract the "TWRP.img" file from the attached archive. Push it to the phone in the root directory of your sdcard.
> 2.Install "Flashify" from the Play Store.
> 3.Open the program and give it root access.
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you tried it already ? Did it work for you ?
Also please provide the HTCMania link !
Thanks for the effort !


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

dr.David said:


> Have you tried it already ? Did it work for you ?
> Also please provide the HTCMania link !
> Thanks for the effort !

Click to collapse



Haven't tried yet.
Check the post for links.


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Mar 19, 2015)

I have tried it and all perfect


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Maybe I will try in the evening, so I can have all the night to fix it if doesn't works.

If we had fastboot, we could simply fastboot boot recovery.img and test it, without flashing.


----------



## dr.David (Mar 19, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Maybe I will try in the evening, so I can have all the night to fix it if doesn't works.
> 
> If we had fastboot, we could simply fastboot boot recovery.img and test it, without flashing.

Click to collapse



Will flashing this TWPR custom recovery get us close to getting fastboot acces?

Please let us know if it works or not !


----------



## lazyjoe (Mar 19, 2015)

Your method works on the french soshphone 4g
Thank you


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

dr.David said:


> Will flashing this TWPR custom recovery get us close to getting fastboot acces?
> 
> Please let us know if it works or not !

Click to collapse



It won't give us fastboot, but it will let us have custom ROMs and have a backup path just in case we mess something up badly.
Seems enough to me.


----------



## dr.David (Mar 19, 2015)

While backing up the kernel and stock recovery with flashify I noticed that the twrp recovery is about 16mb and that the stock recovery is only 8mb. Won't these be a problem ?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

dr.David said:


> While backing up the kernel and stock recovery with flashify I noticed that the twrp recovery is about 16mb and that the stock recovery is only 8mb. Won't these be a problem ?

Click to collapse



The IMG is the whole partition's image, that's why it has 16MB. The recovery partition has 16MB.
I actually doubt that the backup is usable as-is.


----------



## dr.David (Mar 19, 2015)

Couldn't wait anymore the "not knowing if it works kills me" and I flashed it. 
It work.
So I can confirm for anyone that has Orange Rono from Orange Romania that this recovery works.

Thanks for everyone for the support !

Now we wait for custom roms


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

dr.David said:


> Couldn't wait anymore the "not knowing if it works kills me" and I flashed it.
> It work.
> So I can confirm for anyone that has Orange Rono from Orange Romania that this recovery works.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You should join Softpedia Forum from Romania, there are quiet a few users there too. Including me, of course.I have just flashed it, the phone is working perfectly.



Can anyone confirm that sdcard shows as 0MB on the TWRP recovery?


----------



## forumber2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Can anyone confirm that sdcard shows as 0MB on the TWRP recovery?

Click to collapse



I'm the developer of TWRP, and there's no problem like that while I'm testing it.

BTW, I didn't know that a lot of users were waiting a custom recovery to this device. It should be good for you


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, it does that, because it mounts the sdcard in /sdcard, while in fact it is physically in /data/media/0.
So, it is either my phone who doesn't do the mount or your recovery that  won't do it corectly.
BTW, I'm on Orange Rono, the Romanian version.
One of the users over HTCmania has the same problem.

---------- Post added at 07:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

I posted my problem here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/twrp-mounting-sd-card-t3059062

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------

Can anyone with a working recovery upload his vold.fstab?


> Quote:
> 
> # Copyright (c) 2012, The Linux Foundation. All rights reserved.
> #
> ...

Click to collapse



This is mine, but I dont think it mounts anything correct. @forumber2, if you have the Turkish version, where does it mount the internal sdcard?


----------



## forumber2 (Mar 19, 2015)

@Cozzmy13

on Turkcell T50, the internal storage is a seperated partition from /data. I don't know about Orange Rono version. If I get the partition table for incompaitable devices, I can fix that.

Can you access ADB while booted in TWRP?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Isn't that something I can do from Terminal Emulator?
I think this is OK:
cat /process/partitions


> [email protected]:/ # cat /proc/partitions
> major minor  #blocks  name
> 
> 179        0   15388672 mmcblk0
> ...

Click to collapse




> [email protected]:/ $ su
> [email protected]:/ # cat /proc/mounts
> rootfs / rootfs ro,relatime 0 0
> tmpfs /dev tmpfs rw,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,size=425368k,nr_inodes=106342,mode=755 0 0
> ...

Click to collapse




> [email protected]:/ # ls -al /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc
> /dev/block/platform/msm_sdcc: No such file or directory
> tform/msm_sdcc.1/by-name                                  <
> lrwxrwxrwx root     root              1970-04-28 11:29 DDR -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p3
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## odanoroc (Mar 20, 2015)

*Do t50,soshophne 4g and orange rono has dolby supported?*

Mine is asia vec4g and has dolby...

I just wanted to know if your phones do have dolby support...

I was just thinking if someone makes a custom rom for this hope it will include the dolby system...


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Mine is Romanian Orange Rono and it has Dolby.


----------



## odanoroc (Mar 20, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Mine is Romanian Orange Rono and it has Dolby.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info...


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ok, so here's how the recovery problem is for Rono:
Both apps storage(internal storage) and user storage(internal sdcard) are the same partition, the /data partition.
/sdcard is the /data/media/0 folder, mounted to look like a partition.
The Turkish version, after what @forumber2 said, has separate /data and /sdcard partition, that's why the recovery show's 0MB, because the /sdcard won't get symlinked, and won't point to /data/media/0.
Problem solved.
Now we should wait for forumber2 to patch the recovery for our version.
Also, this will be an impediment when installing custom roms made for the T50, but I think it is easly solvable without the need of another ROM.


----------



## forumber2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Ok, so here's how the recovery problem is for Rono:
> Both apps storage(internal storage) and user storage(internal sdcard) are the same partition, the /data partition.
> /sdcard is the /data/media/0 folder, mounted to look like a partition.
> The Turkish version, after what @forumber2 said, has separate /data and /sdcard partition, that's why the recovery show's 0MB, because the /sdcard won't get symlinked, and won't point to /data/media/0.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the partition info, it's weird that ZTE makes different partition tables for different variants.

I'll upload a patched version in 24 hours.


----------



## forumber2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I patched the recovery for who has problem with storage.

You can download patched TWRP.img now;


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you for this.
Works like a charm, just made a backup, it took about 3 minutes to backup system and boot.
Now we can mess with our ROMs without worries.


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## JBmorris289 (Mar 20, 2015)

The ZTE Blade Vec was announced on September of 2014. so I am not sure if any of the root apps work. But I could be wrong.


----------



## lazyjoe (Mar 21, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Thank you for this.
> Works like a charm, just made a backup, it took about 3 minutes to backup system and boot.
> Now we can mess with our ROMs without worries.

Click to collapse



Where do you find roms for it ?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 22, 2015)

JBmorris289 said:


> The ZTE Blade Vec was announced on September of 2014. so I am not sure if any of the root apps work. But I could be wrong.

Click to collapse



You are wrong, we already rooted it a while ago, and now we have TWRP recovery.


lazyjoe said:


> Where do you find roms for it ?

Click to collapse



ROM means Read Only Memory, so we are talking about our system memory, not actual custom ROMs.


Sometimes I feel like half of the people I am talking to are dumb.


----------



## JBmorris289 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> You are wrong, we already rooted it a while ago, and now we have TWRP recovery.
> 
> 
> ROM means Read Only Memory, so we are talking about our system memory, not actual custom ROMs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Well, i was thinking i was wrong... Im not really updated on these kind of devices.


----------



## dr.David (Mar 23, 2015)

Hello, 

With the custom Recovery I downloaded the ZTE Norway As  ROM. I checked out from the updater-script the recovery and the boot partition and changed the format command to data into just mount because I wanted to be safe. I flashed it and everything works normal.
It even seems a little lighter than the original Orange ROM that was filled with apps.
The process also took away the root access. I will get it back.

I was wondering if someone could check the boot.img of the zte norway as ROM and maybe will find out if its safe to flash that also. I am wondering if that boot.img has the fastboot enabled.


Thanks everyone for the support so far.


----------



## Jiji_waka (Mar 23, 2015)

dr.David said:


> Hello,
> 
> With the custom Recovery I downloaded the ZTE Norway As  ROM. I checked out from the updater-script the recovery and the boot partition and changed the format command to data into just mount because I wanted to be safe. I flashed it and everything works normal.
> It even seems a little lighter than the original Orange ROM that was filled with apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Which model is your phone? Do you think this would work in a spanish Orange Rono?


----------



## dr.David (Mar 23, 2015)

My phone is a romanian Orange Rono. Not sure.


----------



## Jiji_waka (Mar 23, 2015)

dr.David said:


> My phone is a romanian Orange Rono. Not sure.

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot. Waiting for a Lollipop Rom for our phones that can be finally rooted!


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 23, 2015)

ZTE Vec 4G Kernel Source

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9WMSJf5LSatZmsxZHNHdjVJcWM/view?usp=sharing

This brings us a lot closer to custom ROMs.

The boot.img of the Norway ROM _can be safe to flash_, but it won't bring us anything special.


----------



## forumber2 (Mar 23, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> ZTE Vec 4G Kernel Source
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9WMSJf5LSatZmsxZHNHdjVJcWM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That source isn't ready-to-compile, it has some problems which I can't fix.



dr.David said:


> Hello,
> 
> With the custom Recovery I downloaded the ZTE Norway As  ROM. I checked out from the updater-script the recovery and the boot partition and changed the format command to data into just mount because I wanted to be safe. I flashed it and everything works normal.
> It even seems a little lighter than the original Orange ROM that was filled with apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Fastboot doesn't depend on boot.img, it depends on "aboot" (bootloader). The Turkish variant of device has fastboot mode.

I made a installable zip for flash the P892T50 bootloader to any Blade Vec. You can try it. 

You need to install the zip from TWRP.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 23, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> That source isn't ready-to-compile, it has some problems which I can't fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the original kernel source has problems, then I'm out of hope.


----------



## dr.David (Mar 24, 2015)

Forumber2, there seems to be a problem with the factory reset option from TWRP it gets stuck when we try to do it. Could you check it ?
Thank you very much for your support !


----------



## dr.David (Mar 24, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> That source isn't ready-to-compile, it has some problems which I can't fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



forumber2, there seems to be a problem with the factory reset option from TWRP it gets stuck when we try to do it. Could you check it ?
Thank you very much for your support !


----------



## forumber2 (Mar 24, 2015)

dr.David said:


> Forumber2, there seems to be a problem with the factory reset option from TWRP it gets stuck when we try to do it. Could you check it ?
> Thank you very much for your support !

Click to collapse



There's no problem on my device. Are you sure that you're using the right version (datamedia patched or not patched) version for your device?


----------



## dr.David (Mar 24, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> That source isn't ready-to-compile, it has some problems which I can't fix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





forumber2 said:


> There's no problem on my device. Are you sure that you're using the right version (datamedia patched or not patched) version for your device?

Click to collapse



Yes I am using the datamedia patched version, because with the one not patched I could not backup anything.
I tried using fastboot -w and apparently it deletes the data but also give the following error when reaching the "erasing userdata" step it says: Failed <remote permissions denied..> or something like this.

maybe I`m doing it wrong. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## superflanby (Mar 27, 2015)

My soshphone is finaly root now after so many times ( august 2014 !!) 

Thanks you very much for everyone ( and htcmania ) !!:good:


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Mar 30, 2015)

@forumber2 , what about an overclocking kernel?


----------



## forumber2 (Mar 30, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> @forumber2 , what about an overclocking kernel?

Click to collapse



As I said before, the kernel source is not ready-to-compile. So, no luck now.


----------



## dr.David (Apr 5, 2015)

So, thanks to our friend Cozzmy13, we know have a otimized ROM for Orange Rono.:thumbup:

Here is the LINK.

Be sure to make a full wipe before flashing for an optimal experience.

*I have tested this on Orange Rono and it works great.

Be sure to flash the GAPPS also, because they are not embeded: LINK


Have fun !


Sent from my ZTE Blade Vec 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Apr 6, 2015)

dr.David said:


> So, thanks to our friend Cozzmy13, we know have a otimized ROM for Orange Rono.[emoji106]
> 
> Here is the LINK.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is rooted?


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## dr.David (Apr 6, 2015)

GuilleBetico96 said:


> Is rooted?

Click to collapse



No.

This are the steps in order to be able to flash custom roms:

1. You have to get root acces. Look at previous posts its explained.
2.You need to flash custom recovery(Make sure to backup the original boot and recovery). We have to thank forumber2 for this, as he provided a TWRP for our devices. Also have a look at the earlier posts.
3.You can flash any custom rom that is designed to work with the device.
4. Also there is a  flashable zip for fastboot acces. Also see earlier posts.
5. If you have custom recovery you can flash the supersu zip any time and get root acces.

Hope I answered your question.


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Apr 6, 2015)

dr.David said:


> No.
> 
> This are the steps in order to be able to flash custom roms:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you! Could you post the original threat link?


----------



## odanoroc (Apr 7, 2015)

dr.David said:


> No.
> 
> This are the steps in order to be able to flash custom roms:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hello...can you show some screenshot of the custom roms that you applied to your phone... 
I want to try it on my vec4g asia


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Apr 7, 2015)

odanoroc said:


> hello...can you show some screenshot of the custom roms that you applied to your phone...
> I want to try it on my vec4g asia

Click to collapse



I'm using this ROM and I haven't seen any visual change


----------



## odanoroc (Apr 7, 2015)

GuilleBetico96 said:


> I'm using this ROM and I haven't seen any visual change

Click to collapse



Ok... i got it...

It was intended for rono


----------



## dr.David (Apr 15, 2015)

*network unlock*

Does anyone have some information about how we could do a network unlock on this phone. 
There are some IMEI code generators online but you have to pay for it to send you the unlock code.
I would be interested in other methods.

Thanks !


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Apr 16, 2015)

@forumber2 , were you talking about some "file/directory" not found errors while compiling the kernel?
Just take a look in the source code from where the error comes, if it says _xxx.c error: yyy.h file not found_ (or something similar), look in xxx.c for the line where it says _#include <yyy.h>_ and replace _<_ and _>_ with _"_, like so: _#include "yyy.h"_.
This will solve all of the issues, I'd do it myself, but my computer is pretty old, so it takes too much time and I'm lazy.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Apr 16, 2015)

Managed to build a kernel from source with no errors, making zImage from source and using the stock ramdisk.
But I haven't tested it, as I haven't build any other kernels until now, my knowledge is limited, so I advice @forumber2 to try too.

For anyone wiling to risk a softbrick and test it:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9WMSJf5LSatOUoya25aU21iaFU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## forumber2 (Apr 16, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> @forumber2 , were you talking about some "file/directory" not found errors while compiling the kernel?
> Just take a look in the source code from where the error comes, if it says _xxx.c error: yyy.h file not found_ (or something similar), look in xxx.c for the line where it says _#include <yyy.h>_ and replace _<_ and _>_ with _"_, like so: _#include "yyy.h"_.
> This will solve all of the issues, I'd do it myself, but my computer is pretty old, so it takes too much time and I'm lazy.

Click to collapse



I know that, but the real problem is about DTB containers. dtbtool gives me error when I try to compile them.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Apr 16, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I know that, but the real problem is about DTB containers. dtbtool gives me error when I try to compile them.

Click to collapse



Can you detail this?
Tell me more about those, I'm a fast learner.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Someone is building cm12.1 for our phone. 
https://github.com/blade-vec-4g

Can anyone tell me who this sir is?


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Apr 21, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Someone is building cm12.1 for our phone.
> https://github.com/blade-vec-4g
> 
> Can anyone tell me who this sir is?

Click to collapse



I don't know, but in HTCmania an user called vurrut said that he wanted build cm12. 
Sorry for my English.

EDIT: Yes, is Vurrut.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Apr 21, 2015)

GuilleBetico96 said:


> I don't know, but in HTCmania an user called vurrut said that he wanted build cm12.
> Sorry for my English.
> 
> EDIT: Yes, is Vurrut.

Click to collapse



So, did he managed to do it, has he got anything working?


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> So, did he managed to do it, has he got anything working?

Click to collapse



I don't know, sorry.


----------



## t-mobile_mda (Apr 29, 2015)

hi guys..

is anyone getting error during flashing over adb..?

adb sideload update.zip

E:footer is wrong..
E:signature verification failed..

device has T50_V1.0.0B14 firmware on the Recovery, and i m trying to upgrade firmware with "260990B1907"

device is dead.. only Turkcell Logo then nothing..


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Apr 29, 2015)

How did You managed to do it?


----------



## megamejo (Apr 30, 2015)

t-mobile_mda said:


> hi guys..
> 
> is anyone getting error during flashing over adb..?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try to reflash the T50_V1.0.0B14 firmware again it should work


----------



## t-mobile_mda (Apr 30, 2015)

megamejo said:


> Try to reflash the T50_V1.0.0B14 firmware again it should work

Click to collapse



hi.

thanx alot for ur reply... i searched it but didnt find... i tried to upgrade another fw (Spain ZTE Blade Vec 4G SD card upgrading instruction & software package(Yoigo)-269810B1188SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04) at thiss time i m getting product.name error982D30_Y0I E:abnormal exit

---------- Post added at 02:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:04 PM ----------




megamejo said:


> Try to reflash the T50_V1.0.0B14 firmware again it should work

Click to collapse



this is the fw information...

2014063017191577.zip
Tipo: Utility
Tamaño: 864.74 Mb

Sistema operativo: Windows XP (32 Bit)

Turkey TUCKCELL T50 SD card upgrading instruction & software package(Turkcell)-254010B1499TURKCELL T50_V1.0.0B14


----------



## megamejo (May 2, 2015)

t-mobile_mda said:


> hi.
> 
> thanx alot for ur reply... i searched it but didnt find... i tried to upgrade another fw (Spain ZTE Blade Vec 4G SD card upgrading instruction & software package(Yoigo)-269810B1188SP_P892D30V1.0.0B04) at thiss time i m getting product.name error982D30_Y0I E:abnormal exit
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you put the phone in fastboot mode?


----------



## t-mobile_mda (May 2, 2015)

megamejo said:


> Can you put the phone in fastboot mode?

Click to collapse



no it is not.. when it is in adb mode pc detects 2 adb devices.. when i try to enter bootloader mode (adb reboot-bootloader) device resets but pc not detect it..


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## megamejo (May 2, 2015)

t-mobile_mda said:


> no it is not.. when it is in adb mode pc detects 2 adb devices.. when i try to enter bootloader mode (adb reboot-bootloader) device resets but pc not detect it..

Click to collapse



Try to flash the twrp


----------



## t-mobile_mda (May 2, 2015)

megamejo said:


> Try to flash the twrp

Click to collapse



device is not rebooting to fastboot mode..


----------



## FastSkynet (May 2, 2015)

Just got my Zte Blade Vec 4G (Orange Rono) and tried to root it but it doesn't work, i followed the instructions and when i reach step 3 to open the chinese app and press on the round button it doesn't do anything it just a circle moving around the button , i let it like that 15 mins and it didn,t do anything


----------



## Jiji_waka (May 2, 2015)

FastSkynet said:


> Just got my Zte Blade Vec 4G (Orange Rono) and tried to root it but it doesn't work, i followed the instructions and when i reach step 3 to open the chinese app and press on the round button it doesn't do anything it just a circle moving around the button , i let it like that 15 mins and it didn,t do anything

Click to collapse



Try to reboot the phone and and try to root new


FastSkynet said:


> Just got my Zte Blade Vec 4G (Orange Rono) and tried to root it but it doesn't work, i followed the instructions and when i reach step 3 to open the chinese app and press on the round button it doesn't do anything it just a circle moving around the button , i let it like that 15 mins and it didn,t do anything

Click to collapse


----------



## FastSkynet (May 2, 2015)

It worked now but instalation of super su failed


----------



## FastSkynet (May 2, 2015)

FastSkynet said:


> It worked now but instalation of super su failed

Click to collapse




Okay so even tho SuperSu said instalation failed it still was rooted so i went ahead and used the steps to flash TWRP ,everything went well and than i flashed SuperSu with TWRP than restart->open SuperSu->update binary->normal and it said instalation successful.
Now my question is if i delete the 2 chinese apps and Kinguser will my root remain?

Edit: just installed a few apps that needed root acces and restarted the phone now when i enter supersu it asks me agian to update the binary and it says instalation failed is that because i didnt deleted the 2 chinese apps and king user?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (May 3, 2015)

FastSkynet said:


> Okay so even tho SuperSu said instalation failed it still was rooted so i went ahead and used the steps to flash TWRP ,everything went well and than i flashed SuperSu with TWRP than restart->open SuperSu->update binary->normal and it said instalation successful.
> Now my question is if i delete the 2 chinese apps and Kinguser will my root remain?
> 
> Edit: just installed a few apps that needed root acces and restarted the phone now when i enter supersu it asks me agian to update the binary and it says instalation failed is that because i didnt deleted the 2 chinese apps and king user?

Click to collapse



Yes it is, you can't use 2 root manager apps at the same time.

Uninstall the chinese apps and flash SuperSU from recovery.


----------



## FastSkynet (May 3, 2015)

Yeah i already did that i figured it out do you guys know anything about network  unlocking?

Sent from my Orange Rono using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Cozzmy13 (May 4, 2015)

@forumber2, I managed to build a working kernel from source, and it booted up, can you guide me through the steps in order to make it overclockable?


----------



## forumber2 (May 4, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> @forumber2, I managed to build a working kernel from source, and it booted up, can you guide me through the steps in order to make it overclockable?

Click to collapse



What about DT container? Can you build successfully or use it from stock kernel?


----------



## Cozzmy13 (May 5, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> What about DT container? Can you build successfully or use it from stock kernel?

Click to collapse



I got them from the stock kernel, rather than building them.

Also, the Wi-Fi is not working, but I guess that's easy to solve.

Overclocking isn't possible on the MotoG, because it is hardware capped, maybe it's the same case in our phone, as I changed the Frequency tables and nothing happened.
So... yeah.


----------



## t-mobile_mda (May 6, 2015)

t-mobile_mda said:


> hi guys..
> 
> is anyone getting error during flashing over adb..?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



another T50 with same error.. E:footer is wrong.. it has T50_v1v0.0B19 fw... and i m trying to update latest rom which B17..

---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




t-mobile_mda said:


> another T50 with same error.. E:footer is wrong.. it has T50_v1v0.0B19 fw... and i m trying to update latest rom which B17..

Click to collapse



but it is now on the fastboot mode..  

adb reboot-bootloader worked on this device...

anyone has this OTA..? B19 fw..?

---------- Post added at 01:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




t-mobile_mda said:


> another T50 with same error.. E:footer is wrong.. it has T50_v1v0.0B19 fw... and i m trying to update latest rom which B17..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



device is alive after flashing recovery and boot with 0B17 recovery and boot file;

*fastboot flash recovery recovery.img
fastboot flash boot boot.img*


----------



## gogomogo (May 8, 2015)

Lollipop released for moto g, moto g (2gn) And 
LG G3S (beat) 
Moto g and G3s has same chipset same screen resolution as zte blade v4g
Any possible to build a custom ROM?
G3S has similar kernel code with zte blade vec i think.
3.4.0+ and 3.4.0


----------



## Cozzmy13 (May 10, 2015)

gogomogo said:


> Lollipop released for moto g, moto g (2gn) And
> LG G3S (beat)
> Moto g and G3s has same chipset same screen resolution as zte blade v4g
> Any possible to build a custom ROM?
> ...

Click to collapse



If you would have a minimum Linux experience you would realise that that's simply the Linux Kernel version, and a whole bunch of other phones have the same version on Lollipop, so that's not the point. The point is it doesn't work like that, even tho 2 phones have the same chipset, the camera, radio, memory, touchscreen, display, microphone, speaker and a whole lot of other things can be diferent.


----------



## gogomogo (May 11, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> If you would have a minimum Linux experience you would realise that that's simply the Linux Kernel version, and a whole bunch of other phones have the same version on Lollipop, so that's not the point. The point is it doesn't work like that, even tho 2 phones have the same chipset, the camera, radio, memory, touchscreen, display, microphone, speaker and a whole lot of other things can be diferent.

Click to collapse



if i would have a minimum linux experience ( i guess you have more ) 
i wouldnt ask this question and i would work on porting ROM, not spend time to modify stock roms. i follow your works and i would hope you will start a new way for custom ROM on zte but  disappointed.
Android 5.0.1 has memory leak ( motog users talk )
4.4.2 KitKat is more stable.  You can show a way to use 
Android L theme without xposed. 
How to add theme in ROM?
How to change navbar size and icons? 
Can you help?


----------



## daitalos (May 30, 2015)

*Zte vec 4g*

Solution is here  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=38337401&postcount=5   I try all methods root ..all fail,only with this i take root access(mtk tools&flash tool)... the ZTE Vec 4G greece stock rom & Belgic zte rom is the same(EU Firmware ...EU_P892D30B01) In turkey this phone is as turkel t50 but is not the same firmware! (B24 now latets update)..backup(with mtk) maybe not possible (not recognized rom) because zte company not gave  the android cod...  sorry for english


----------



## daitalos (Jun 1, 2015)

Those who have the ZTE Vec 4G  EU_P892D30V1.0.0B03(for example belgium or greece) do immediately root with Vroot 1.7.9(new update kinguser 4.0.5100 support and samsung S6!) But if you want after root, the SU(shainfire) gets replace very easy & fast with one script(replace vroot with su)...good luck & sorry for english


----------



## zajzajlaem (Jul 3, 2015)

*zte blade vec 3g*

i have blade vec 3g .. but boot lop..  help me please. rom stock for it


----------



## forumber2 (Jul 9, 2015)

I uploaded a Android 5.1.1 test ROM. If anyone interested, you can test it on your phone.

Not working list;

- WiFi
- RIL (Radio; 2G,3G,4G)
- Sensors
- Camera
- GPS

If you want install it, you have to update your TWRP to v2.8.7.0

To download TWRPv2.8.7.0; http://d-h.st/eaM8

To download Android 5.1.1 ROM; http://d-h.st/J4mf
@Cozzmy13 @gogomogo @dr.David  (who uses this device)


----------



## Jiji_waka (Jul 9, 2015)

Could this rom work in a ZTE Blade Vec?

Enviado desde mi Orange Rono mediante Tapatalk


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## forumber2 (Jul 10, 2015)

Jiji_waka said:


> Could this rom work in a ZTE Blade Vec?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Orange Rono mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't know. If TWRP works for you, the ROM will work too.


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Jul 10, 2015)

This ROM runs fine in ZTE Blade Vec 4g or Orange Rono. I tested it. 

Enviado desde mi ZTE Blade Vec 4G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stanomx (Jul 10, 2015)

Hello,
Can someone tell me if it is possible and how to load official software from ZTE (oem) instead of "orange Rono" bloatware. Root not required.  Thanks


----------



## Jiji_waka (Jul 10, 2015)

stanomx said:


> Hello,
> Can someone tell me if it is possible and how to load official software from ZTE (oem) instead of "orange Rono" bloatware. Root not required.  Thanks

Click to collapse



I think if your phone isn't rooted, you cannot install any other rom

Enviado desde mi Orange Rono mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Silv3r79 (Jul 10, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I uploaded a Android 5.1.1 test ROM. If anyone interested, you can test it on your phone.

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for this great breakthrough. In HTCMania page a user called Vurrut that was in the process of doing the same rom, you could contact him and perhaps that would advance faster.


----------



## Carrambaak (Jul 10, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I uploaded a Android 5.1.1 test ROM. If anyone interested, you can test it on your phone.

Click to collapse



Hi, firstly thank you very much, it's a fantastic notice for this phone. In few time I'm going to  taste it. The not  working list is important, but not alls. Thanks again


----------



## Carrambaak (Jul 12, 2015)

I taste it, it's fantastic rom works great there aren't any lags or bugs. Only the not working list it's the problem. I think in few time they are solved.


----------



## forumber2 (Jul 12, 2015)

Carrambaak said:


> I taste it, it's fantastic rom works great there aren't any lags or bugs. Only the not working list it's the problem. I think in few time they are solved.

Click to collapse



I already solved WiFi and RIL (2G,3G).

I'll release a test version after I fixed the sensors.


----------



## Silv3r79 (Jul 12, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I already solved WiFi and RIL (2G,3G).
> 
> I'll release a test version after I fixed the sensors.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much again, you go too fast, you're so good !!


----------



## Jiji_waka (Jul 12, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I already solved WiFi and RIL (2G,3G).
> 
> I'll release a test version after I fixed the sensors.

Click to collapse



Great! Keep us informed please!

Enviado desde mi Orange Rono mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lilraven974 (Jul 17, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I already solved WiFi and RIL (2G,3G).
> 
> I'll release a test version after I fixed the sensors.

Click to collapse



test version works very well on French Soshphone 4g  but now i can't flash another ROM lol!!! can't wait to test with working RIL and wifi


----------



## RazvanAndrei (Jul 18, 2015)

lilraven974 said:


> test version works very well on French Soshphone 4g  but now i can't flash another ROM lol!!! can't wait to test with working RIL and wifi [emoji14]

Click to collapse



After you flash the stock rom, you must flash the stock kernel, I had today the same problem. 

Trimis de pe al meu Orange Rono folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Silv3r79 (Jul 18, 2015)

RazvanAndrei said:


> After you flash the stock rom, you must flash the stock kernel, I had today the same problem.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu Orange Rono folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Before flash the cm ROM you must do a backup of the stock ROM in the recovery and when you want return to stock ROM you only need to restore the backup in the recovery.

In your case i dont know how to fix it.


----------



## Jiji_waka (Jul 18, 2015)

Silv3r79 said:


> Before flash the cm ROM you must do a backup of the stock ROM in the recovery and when you want return to stock ROM you only need to restore the backup in the recovery.
> 
> In your case i dont know how to fix it.

Click to collapse



I think if u hadn't made a backup, you may download the stock rom in ZTE's web

Enviado desde mi Orange Rono mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lilraven974 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm out of idea, tried as suggested before to flash back to stock, the only method which seems to work was to ADB sideload the stock norway rom but it stops with an error that i've never seen before : E: WIFSIGNALED, path: /tmp/update.zip, signal: 9. 
i flashed back stock recovery in order to get sideload to work. 
did i miss something ? any suggestion would be appreciated
I have a Soshphone 4G, which previously worked with the rom from Cozzmy13


----------



## FastSkynet (Jul 21, 2015)

I faced the same problem ,what i did was : wipe everything (including the virtual sd card ) ->put the rom via adb sideload in the root directory -> than flash the rom this is the only way it wanted to flash the rom

Sent from my ZTE Blade Vec 4G using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## forumber2 (Jul 22, 2015)

I released another beta for CM12.1. You can download it from here;

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-wip-cyanogenmod-12-1-zte-blade-vec-t3162767
@Silv3r79 @Jiji_waka @Carrambaak @lilraven974


----------



## Silv3r79 (Jul 22, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I released another beta for CM12.1. You can download it from here;
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-wip-cyanogenmod-12-1-zte-blade-vec-t3162767
> 
> @Silv3r79 @Jiji_waka @Carrambaak @lilraven974

Click to collapse



Thanks, I hope to try it on Monday!!


----------



## lilraven974 (Jul 22, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I released another beta for CM12.1. You can download it from here;
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-wip-cyanogenmod-12-1-zte-blade-vec-t3162767
> 
> @Silv3r79 @Jiji_waka @Carrambaak @lilraven974

Click to collapse



thank you very much, i will try it tonight and report ASAP


----------



## odanoroc (Jul 23, 2015)

Great work... Im using asia vec4g that has no sd card slot...hope this cm 12.1 works...


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## GuilleBetico96 (Jul 23, 2015)

odanoroc said:


> Great work... Im using asia vec4g that has no sd card slot...hope this cm 12.1 works...

Click to collapse



European vec4g hasn't sd card slot 

Enviado desde mi TURKCELL T50 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lilraven974 (Jul 24, 2015)

after 2 days of using @forumber2 rom, i can say it definitively work very well on French Soshphone 4G (except the "not working" list).  I found a workaround to end a call, since the screen stay dark during a call by simply using the power button to end it. 
one people reported on htcmania (not sure, i use google translation to read it ) that sound is a bit worse than original rom, i wanted to report the same, with distorsion  (but only on one or two songs),  but nothing major. So, i just want to say thank you, because it's a leap forward for our ZTE, no matter which version we are using^^


----------



## Carrambaak (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't known  why i couldn't post in the post started by @forumber2 but I'm going to post here.
I have ask a person in htcmania, he is a developer, about the camera error and i have this reply.
Kra1o5: your camera HAL have a mistake, i don't know you use the stock or you compiled it.
When i have ask he, i show this URL to see the code of error the camera. Sorry for my English


----------



## forumber2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Carrambaak said:


> I don't known  why i couldn't post in the post started by @forumber2 but I'm going to post here.
> I have ask a person in htcmania, he is a developer, about the camera error and i have this reply.
> Kra1o5: your camera HAL have a mistake, i don't know you use the stock or you compiled it.
> When i have ask he, i show this URL to see the code of error the camera. Sorry for my English

Click to collapse



I was using stock camera libraries while testing the camera.


----------



## Carrambaak (Jul 28, 2015)

I have a reply @forumber2
 In Spanish:
En ese caso que use:

# Camera
PRODUCT_PROPERTY_OVERRIDES += \
camera2.portability.force_api=1


----------



## forumber2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Carrambaak said:


> I have a reply @forumber2
> In Spanish:
> En ese caso que use:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've already done this. You can see this on my sources.


----------



## Carrambaak (Jul 29, 2015)

Other reply of kra1o5.
In Spanish:
Que pruebe con: 
BOARD_USES_LEGACY_MMAP := true
This part is mine, i think you should contact with kra1o5 in htcmania, is  better than this situation.


----------



## forumber2 (Jul 29, 2015)

Carrambaak said:


> Other reply of kra1o5.
> In Spanish:
> Que pruebe con:
> BOARD_USES_LEGACY_MMAP := true
> This part is mine, i think you should contact with kra1o5 in htcmania, is  better than this situation.

Click to collapse



I just tried, nothing changed.

I may contact him, but later because I'm busy with my life.


----------



## Carrambaak (Jul 29, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I just tried, nothing changed.
> 
> I may contact him, but later because I'm busy with my life.

Click to collapse



Ok don't worry, work only when you can, thank you very much. And i think you should talk with he to see the error  fast.


----------



## Eddie Ed (Jul 30, 2015)

*it's coolxD*



skabb9310 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have succesfully rooted with KingRoot(I googled the last version) my Orange Rono(Romania) a.k.a. ZTE Blade Vec 4G with MSM8926 and ...D30V8.5

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 AM ----------




Eddie Ed said:


> I have succesfully rooted with KingRoot(I googled the last version) my Orange Rono(Romania) a.k.a. ZTE Blade Vec 4G with MSM8926 and ...D30V8.5

Click to collapse



Hello, I have a Orange Rono(Romania) it's the Zte Blade Vec4G with MSM8926, no SD card slot and 8MP camera.
The firmware is ...D30V8.5
I have succesfully rooted it with kingoroot(i just googled it), and the battery lasts a bit more, and I also uninstalled the pre-installed apks.
But then I wanted to check out a custom recovery, so I flashed without deep research a Moto G CWM recovery, because it's the same motherboard MSM8926, and now I can't enter recovery, and I can't find a download link of the original one(Android System Recovery(3e)).
Please if you have any ideea on how to flash a corect recovery please let me know.


----------



## Eddie Ed (Jul 30, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> I released another beta for CM12.1. You can download it from here;
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-wip-cyanogenmod-12-1-zte-blade-vec-t3162767
> 
> @Silv3r79 @Jiji_waka @Carrambaak @lilraven974

Click to collapse



Hello, thank you for refering to the TWRP img(i installed it with Flashify), it worked for my broken recovery(Orange Rono(RO))MSM8926, and now i can use my phone. 
I hope i'll soon install a custom ROM xD


----------



## Carrambaak (Jul 30, 2015)

Eddie Ed said:


> Hello, thank you for refering to the TWRP img(i installed it with Flashify), it worked for my broken recovery(Orange Rono(RO))MSM8926, and now i can use my phone.
> I hope i'll soon install a custom ROM xD

Click to collapse



You only need read to haven't got any problem. Because you shouldn't install  recoverys(or roms) of others smartpones although it have the same processor. But it's a good notice you could get back your phone.


----------



## Eddie Ed (Aug 1, 2015)

*I'm vicious*

Hello,
So i flashed a boot.img from UAE Worldwide rom(from ztedevice.com) on my Orange Rono, and it misbehaved: sensors(I noticed it from rotation), camera(it said to close some apps), wifi, and the storage(this here is the model without SD card, so the internal memory I think it's mounted, or emulated of some sorts) was not existent.
Then i managed to flash the corect Orange Rono boot.img with Google Drive & Flashify, and all got back to normal.
And I notice that CPU-z says the model is MSM8926, and it also says that the board is MSM8226.
xD


----------



## Eddie Ed (Aug 1, 2015)

*cm12.1*



forumber2 said:


> I released another beta for CM12.1. You can download it from here;
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-wip-cyanogenmod-12-1-zte-blade-vec-t3162767
> 
> @Silv3r79 @Jiji_waka @Carrambaak @lilraven974

Click to collapse



Hello,
I installed it with TWRP 2.8.7.0, and i like it, good job.
I don't have the issue with the black screen during calls, but the power button action for turning the screen on it's a bit laggy, about 2-4s sometimes. And ingame sensors don't work at all, allthough in apps like chrome, market, file manager they work.
Everything else works just fine, except the not working list.
I'm also running with SuperSU v2.46 installed from recovery.
Good work!!


----------



## forumber2 (Aug 1, 2015)

Eddie Ed said:


> Hello,
> I installed it with TWRP 2.8.7.0, and i like it, good job.
> I don't have the issue with the black screen during calls, but the power button action for turning the screen on it's a bit laggy, about 2-4s sometimes.
> Everything else works just fine, except the not working list.
> Good work!!

Click to collapse



The power button lag is causing by sensor HAL. If I fix sensors, ROM will have only have camera issue.


----------



## armagedon01 (Aug 1, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> The power button lag is causing by sensor HAL. If I fix sensors, ROM will have only have camera issue.

Click to collapse



Android 5.1.1 ROM ' Unable to connect to camera ' problem solving series?


----------



## forumber2 (Aug 2, 2015)

armagedon01 said:


> Android 5.1.1 ROM ' Unable to connect to camera ' problem solving series?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## Carrambaak (Aug 10, 2015)

Are there new news??


----------



## daitalos (Aug 10, 2015)

*For what country u want stock rom?*

wrote country! is not the same any firmware..


----------



## Carrambaak (Aug 11, 2015)

daitalos said:


> wrote country! is not the same any firmware..

Click to collapse



who are you talking??


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## naknul (Aug 16, 2015)

*don't work*

@forumber2 i can't get the rom to work or TWRP


----------



## forumber2 (Aug 17, 2015)

naknul said:


> @forumber2 i can't get the rom to work or TWRP

Click to collapse



Please explain it more specific.

What's happening when you try to boot TWRP?


----------



## naknul (Aug 17, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> Please explain it more specific.
> 
> What's happening when you try to boot TWRP?

Click to collapse



when i try to open TWRP booter i just get to the normal recovery page


----------



## forumber2 (Aug 17, 2015)

naknul said:


> when i try to open TWRP booter i just get to the normal recovery page

Click to collapse



That means you couldn't install it. Not TWRP fault.


----------



## Eddie Ed (Aug 26, 2015)

*Hey, I have a question*



forumber2 said:


> That means you couldn't install it. Not TWRP fault.

Click to collapse



Can you please tell me what FTM mode is for?
Aslo, i'm rooted with kinguser 4.5.0, the stock 4.4.2, 
how can i root using a diferent method?

Thx


----------



## forumber2 (Aug 26, 2015)

Eddie Ed said:


> Can you please tell me what FTM mode is for?
> Aslo, i'm rooted with kinguser 4.5.0, the stock 4.4.2,
> how can i root using a diferent method?
> 
> Thx

Click to collapse



FTM mode is for ZTE, but it is not usable by us.

If fastboot enabled on ur device, you can root it by installing TWRP.

If not enable, install TWRP after root it and then install this zip via TWRP;

http://download.chainfire.eu/740/SuperSU/BETA-SuperSU-v2.49.zip


----------



## Eddie Ed (Aug 26, 2015)

forumber2 said:


> FTM mode is for ZTE, but it is not usable by us.
> 
> If fastboot enabled on ur device, you can root it by installing TWRP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This worked, for some reason the app from market,
not beta, older version didn't want to update
binaries, but this cleared the kinguser from the first
try. You're on point.


----------



## Alvarro (Aug 26, 2015)

Same for me! And i tried everything before. 

Sent from my Orange Rono using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Kyrryrrah14 (Sep 6, 2015)

*Zte vec pro stock rom 3g*

Hi... can you help me too?.. can I have a ROM COPY of zte vec pro GEN_ASIA_P692S20V1.0.0B08 or can you give me a link where I could download it.. I'm hoping for your response.. thanks in advance..


----------



## Carrambaak (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi @forumber2, in htcmania we have a person who knows the fail have you commit, you have used the  rom based in Samsung device. He have a rom compilation in github  he have the drivers in the rom of source code. He you are the url in specific https://github.com/blade-vec-4g/android_device_zte_msm8226-common but you have too the github all rom https://github.com/blade-vec-4g the user in htcmania you could contact with he and help both. The user's name is vurrut.


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Oct 7, 2015)

Carrambaak said:


> Hi @forumber2, in htcmania we have a person who knows the fail have you commit, you have used the  rom based in Samsung device. He have a rom compilation in github  he have the drivers in the rom of source code. He you are the url in specific https://github.com/blade-vec-4g/android_device_zte_msm8226-common but you have too the github all rom https://github.com/blade-vec-4g the user in htcmania you could contact with he and help both. The user's name is vurrut.

Click to collapse



Vurrut doesn't work on the ROM.


----------



## Silv3r79 (Oct 7, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> Vurrut doesn't work on the ROM.

Click to collapse



not in that, but its own in which this problem is solved, you need only compile


----------



## Cozzmy13 (Oct 7, 2015)

Silv3r79 said:


> not in that, but its own in which this problem is solved, you need only compile

Click to collapse



I know what I'm talking about. Vurrut only pushed initial commits on his git, and that was in April.


----------



## Carrambaak (Oct 9, 2015)

Cozzmy13 said:


> I know what I'm talking about. Vurrut only pushed initial commits on his git, and that was in April.

Click to collapse



I think you say why he didn't finished the rom, I'm correct??  He says us he can't finished it becasuse he are very busy and his PC is broken and he have holidays. But he says to now he can have more time.


----------



## Silv3r79 (Oct 15, 2015)

How's the cm11 going @forumber2 ? Thanks!


----------



## DPJulien (Oct 16, 2015)

*Root for belgiium rom*

KINGROOT 4.5.2 WORKS !!!! for mobistar belgium stock rom 4.4.2  . I hope this works with others countries but i don't know. i always search for unlock fastboot mode for to install a custom rom.


----------



## RazvanAndrei (Oct 16, 2015)

DPJulien said:


> KINGROOT 4.5.2 WORKS !!!! for mobistar belgium stock rom 4.4.2  . I hope this works with others countries but i don't know. i always search for unlock fastboot mode for to install a custom rom.

Click to collapse



It is working and for the romanian version (Orange Rono). 

Trimis de pe al meu Orange Rono folosind Tapatalk


----------



## robopuff (Nov 19, 2015)

Hey guys,
I've got a little bit different problem. After official update phone started to have a bootloop to recovery (basic one), I've been trying to make it work using "adb sideload", but all packages I've been trying to send had an "Verifying update package", followed by "E: footer is wrong" & "E: signature verification failed". Packages has been downloaded from official zte page.


----------



## antonraymundo (Dec 15, 2015)

*ZTE Blade vec 4g Philippines*

I have a ZTE Blade vec 4g from the Philippines. Is kingroot and TWRP will also work for us? Thank you.


----------



## arm2004 (Mar 18, 2016)

*Help on helping*

Hey!

I have a close relative with a Blade Vec 4G with 4.4.2. Since I've had SOME experience with rooting and custom ROM-s (Samsung Galaxy S2 and Wave with Android), he turned to me for help.
Can anyone point me to the right post on rooting and maybe some custom ROM-s?


----------



## skabb9310 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

How to root the phone ZTE Blade Vec ?

I tested:
- KingRoot : failure last version
- FramaRoot : failure all version

Screenchot:


----------



## trocngo86 (Apr 12, 2016)

*ZTE Blade Vec Hang Logo*

Pls share me rom backup from twrp or rom cm12 working for this phone thanks


----------



## lemp-ice (Jan 16, 2019)

is it possible to update ZTE Orange Neva80 (v770 branded in Poland) with Sweden BLADE V770 SD card software package(ZTE_BLADE_V770V9.0)?


----------

